# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  [srie TV] Prison Break

## Biosox

Bonjour.

Hier, la TSR (tlvision suisse romande)  diffus les deux premiers pisodes d'une srie TV amricaine: Prison Break

Je suis tomb dessus tout  fait par hasard, par chance au tout dbut du premier pisode.

Je ne suis pas un grand fan de sries tlvises, mais celle-ci m'a beaucoup plu: Je regarderai la suite  coup sr. J'ai vu que sur les chanes franaises, c'est M6 qui la diffusera ds le 31 aout. Comme c'est bientt, je met ce petit message ici juste pour conseiller aux curieux de regarder le premier pisode.

Le sujet:
En gros, c'est un type qui fait exprs de se faire condamner dans une prison de haute scurit, car dans la mme prison il y a son frre qui va tre execut dans peu de temps. Et le hros pense pouvoir les faire vader tous les deux

----------


## yolepro

Dans le mme type de srie, il y a eu Oz bien avant.

Cette serie tait assez violente (violence psycho plutot que physique), mais je pense que ca doit donner un apercu de ce que l'on doit subir en prison (mme si forcement adapt au format TV).

----------


## shadowmoon

> il y a eu Oz bien avant.


je viens de rcuprer les 2res saisons en VOST eng, je me rgale.

j'ai hate de faire de meme avec prison break, y'a cb de saisons qui sont sorties ?

----------


## kirgan

J'ai eu accs  toute la premire saison de Prison Break cet t, en dvd, et j'ai littralement dvor les pisodes. Je suis arriv puis au boulot tous les jours pendant une semaine...

La srie est relativement sombre, assez "statique" (a se passe en prison, donc tout est +/- contrl, pas de grosses explosions, de stress intense), mais elle fut pour moi trs prenante!

Si vous aimez les sries, ne ratez pas les premiers pisodes  ::): 

Par contre, comme toutes ces "nouvelles" sries (Lost p.ex.), si on rate un pisode (ou deux en l'occurence vu le rythme de transmission de la tsr), il est trs difficile de suivre l'intrigue.

edit @ shadow :  ma connaissance, 2 saisons de PB

----------


## shadowmoon

merci pour l'info kirgan

----------


## Oluha

J'ai vu les 6 premiers pisodes et je n'en peu plus d'attendre la suite. Cette srie est vraiment gniale. A chaque fois que je la regarde et qu'on en apprend plus sur l'vasion je me dis "trop fort". Et puis faut dire que le hros, jou par Wentworth Miller, est plutt canon  ::oops::

----------


## rbh

Cette srie est franchement gniale.
Au dbut j'tait un petit peu sceptique au vu de l'intrigue, mais une fois dedans, on ne peut plus s'en passer. Je ne peux rien dire sans spoiler l'histoire mais attendez vous  des montes d'adrnaline presque  chaque pisode.

Pour info, le 1er pisode de la saison 2  t diffus hier soir aux "StaZunni".

----------


## zeavan

et bien j'ai fini de voir la 1er saison a la tele il y a un peu moins de 3 semaine, et la j'avoue que j'attends avec impatience la suite.

je conseil fortement, si bien fille que garcon.

ainsi que pour les ados , la serie n'est pas trop dure comme cite plus haut.

----------


## kirgan

> la serie n'est pas trop dure comme cite plus haut.


Heu... je vais attendre le 31/08 (date de diffusion M6) pour commencer le spoil, mais mme si j'ai ador, c'est pas hyper folichon...

[lger spoil ON]
Il se passe quoi  la fin du 2e pisode, avec son orteil?
Il se passe quoi avec le gars "qui tient la poche"?
Avec quoi il dessine les plans sur le mur de la cellule de HS?
Le jeune qui mange le hamburger, il fait quoi dj, dans sa cellule?
[lger spoil OFF]
Bon et j'arrte l, sinon on va finir par faire du spoil, et il y a rien qui me fait plus chier que le spoil  ::P:  Je regarde mme pas les rsums des pisodes, j'aime le suspens absolu.

Mais je trouve cette srie relativement dure sur le plan psychologique. Une des choses que j'aime d'ailleurs, est l'esprit "tourment" du hros  ::): 
Donc je modre simplement ta remarque : oui c'est cool, mais a reste une srie plutot noire (plus que Friends...  ::mrgreen:: ).

----------


## zeavan

entierment d'accord avec toi kirgan pour friend , et je tiens pas a spoiler aussi.
J'ai surement du oublier certaine scenes , mais elles sont tellement bien amenees qu'on les trouves la bienvenue , j'entend par la qu'elle ne choques pas elles ne sont pas la pour etre la, mais plutot car elles font parties de l'atmosphere.

j'aprecie d'ailleurs le cote pudique de certaine scene, la censure americaine est surement passee par la .

----------


## Eowyn87

j'ai dvor galement la 1er saison ^^

la 2e saison a commenc lundi (a va tre dur d'tre forc de regarder 1 pisode par semaine :p )

----------


## Joe Le Mort

> j'ai dvor galement la 1er saison ^^
> 
> la 2e saison a commenc lundi (a va tre dur d'tre forc de regarder 1 pisode par semaine :p )


Mais c'est tellement bien qu'on peut attendre.
en tout cas, la saison 2 dmarre super bien  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Ca y est les 3 premiers pisodes ont t diffuss hier soir.
C'est un peu comme Deseperate HouseWifes dans le sens o l'on regarde un pisode : on veut voir le suivant.
J'ai hate d'tre  la semaine prochaine.
Le scnario a l'air d'tre bien crit.
On dcouvre petit  petit comment il compte faire pour faire sortir son frre.
Le coup de la cl Allen... trop fort.
Non seulement il doit retrouver la bonne vis mais en plus il faut qu'il vrifie avec son tatouage le bon diamtre.
heureusement qu'il n'est pas tatou sur les orteils : sinon il aurait perdu une partie de son plan  ::aie::

----------


## questionneuse

lool pour les orteils  :;): 

Euh quand meme ils disent que l'action se passent en 4 semaines et la ils font 2 saisons c'est abus, ca fait 2 saison aux rythme de 2 semaine par saison, c'est trop lent je trouve -_-'
En tout cas c'tait vraiment sympa j'ai bien aim mais la musique de gnrique est naze je trouve , je me demande a quoi ressemble l'amricaine  :8O:  

Juste pour savoir y a combien d'pisode par saison?  ::?: 

ps: heureusement qu'il nous ont donn l'pisode aprs len coupage d'orteil attendre une semaine pour ca aurait t trop  ::aie::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Euh quand meme ils disent que l'action se passent en 4 semaines et la ils font 2 saisons c'est abus, ca fait 2 saison aux rythme de 2 semaine par saison, c'est trop lent je trouve -_-'
> En tout cas c'tait vraiment sympa j'ai bien aim mais la musique de gnrique est naze je trouve , je me demande a quoi ressemble l'amricaine


+1

----------


## kirgan

@Questionneuse : fainante!  :;): 
www.allocine.com
www.imdb.com

22 pour la saison 1.

Faites quand mme attention au spoil, p que certains ont enregistr et compte regarder plus tard  ::): 

Je me suis commenc la saison 2  ::mouarf::   Graaaaave


_edit:




			
				Euh quand meme ils disent que l'action se passent en 4 semaines et la ils font 2 saisons c'est abus, ca fait 2 saison aux rythme de 2 semaine par saison, c'est trop lent je trouve -_-'
			
		

Attends de voir_

----------


## questionneuse

> Faites quand mme attention au spoil, p que certains ont enregistr et compte regarder plus tard


Jusque l on n'a parl que d'orteils ....  ::P:

----------


## pcaboche

> En tout cas c'tait vraiment sympa j'ai bien aim mais la musique de gnrique est naze je trouve , je me demande a quoi ressemble l'amricaine


Je viens de la trouver mais je ne pense pas avoir le droit de la diffuser ici (put*** de loi DADVSI ! C'est pas comme si on publiait un film dans son intgralit !).

Je m'attendais  quelque chose avec un peu plus de pche que a.

----------


## Admin

rien  voir avec la DADVSI, c'est notre bon vieux CPI qui te l'interdit  :;):

----------


## questionneuse

> Je m'attendais  quelque chose avec un peu plus de pche que a.


Tu parles de l'amricaine ou de la francaise  ::?: 

ps: Allez on est des Hors la loi  ::aie::  (je dc  :8-):  )

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu parles de l'amricaine ou de la francaise


L'amricaine manque de pche.

@Gal: en tous cas, c'est interdit, c'est tout ce que je sais.

Sinon, c'est un tout petit mp3 de moins de 500 ko, a va vite  rcuprer.  :;):

----------


## Deadpool

C'est clair que le gnrique franais est vraiment grotesque.  ::roll:: 

Le doublage franais est galement trs moyen.

Sinon c'est vraiment une srie trs prenante mais je pense que je la rematerais en VO parce que l...

----------


## shadowmoon

> je pense que je la rematerais en VO parce que l...


je te conseille fortement de le faire.

----------


## Biosox

gasp. je savais pas qu'ils passaient les pisodes 3 par 3 sur m6...

sur la TSR c'est 2 par 2, donc j'en ai dja vu 4, et donc MOI j'ai du attendre 1 semaine apres le coup de l'orteil ::(:  

Je vais regarder sur m6 dornavent je pense...

Sinon j'ai lu quelque part que les DVD de la saison 1 sont dja sorti

----------


## Skyounet

Bah moi aussi j'ai regard et j'ai trouv a super bien.

L'histoire est prenante, et tout et tout. Vraiment bien, vivement Jeudi prochain.

----------


## Oluha

etant malade  en crever, j'ai pas reregard les ep d'hier soir mais en effet, il parait qu'ils sont all coller une chanson de rap franais en gnrique  :8O:  

Pour le doublage moi je le trouve trs bien. C'est sr que quand on est habitu  la VO, ca fait toujours drole de passer  des voix diffrente aprs. Mais n'ayant vu que des pisodes en franais, je n'ai rien trouv de choquant dans les voix contrairement  Lost o ils ont coll une voix de minette  Ana Lucia  ::roll::

----------


## Deadpool

> etant malade  en crever, j'ai pas reregard les ep d'hier soir mais en effet, il parait qu'ils sont all coller une chanson de rap franais en gnrique


Si encore c'tait du bon rap, mais l c'est juste de la soupe!  ::mouarf:: 




> Pour le doublage moi je le trouve trs bien. C'est sr que quand on est habitu  la VO, ca fait toujours drole de passer  des voix diffrente aprs. Mais n'ayant vu que des pisodes en franais, je n'ai rien trouv de choquant dans les voix contrairement  Lost o ils ont coll une voix de minette  Ana Lucia


Le fait est que la voix est une des composantes du jeu d'acteur donc je trouve que le doublage est une aberration (mme si certains doubleurs ont un talent indniable). 

La France est l'un des rares pays europens  systmatiquement doubler les films et sries. Pour voir de la VO, t'es oblig de matter Canal ou Arte.

Mais bon, tout a c'est subjectif, je te l'accorde.

----------


## Oluha

je n'ai vu la srie qu'en VF et franchement ca m'a pas empech de la trouver gniale. Cela dit je suis d'accord avec toi concernant la voix et le jeu des acteurs. Moi je trouve le doublage trs bien mais bon, chacun ses gouts  :;):  

En gnral j'aime autant regarder en VF car je suis trop feignante pour la VO  ::mouarf::  
Par contre c'est vrai que je trouve le doublage de certains personnages trs mauvais concernant Lost : Sun, Ana-Lucia, Desmond...

----------


## pcaboche

> Pour voir de la VO, t'es oblig de matter Canal ou Arte.


Mme pas vrai ! Dernirement, sur Arte, ils ont diffus Willy Wonka et la chocolaterie (l'original de 1971, pas le remake avec Johny Depp) et ils l'ont diffus en VF, ce qui est selon moi une abration vu qu'il y a pas mal de passage chants (limite comdie musicale).

Mais bon, si a avait t en VOST, ma mre aurait refus de le voir et je serais pass  cot d'un trs trs bon film (un classique... au point qu'il a t parodi dans Futurama avec l'pisode "Fry and the Slurm Factory").

----------


## questionneuse

Moi aussi je trouve la vf plutot bien mais le gnrique est merdique c'est clair  ::roll::  
Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi les doubleurs francais de films ne font pas acteur dans des films francais parcqu'ils sont vraiemnt bons contrairemnt   la majorit des acteurs francais  ::roll::  




> Mme pas vrai ! Dernirement, sur Arte, ils ont diffus Willy Wonka et la chocolaterie (l'original de 1971, pas le remake avec Johny Depp) et ils l'ont diffus en VF, ce qui est selon moi une abration vu qu'il y a pas mal de passage chants (limite comdie musicale).


Ah bon ils ont pass ca sur arte -_-'

----------


## pcaboche

> Je me suis toujours demand pourquoi les doubleurs francais de films ne font pas acteur dans des films francais parcqu'ils sont vraiemnt bons contrairemnt  la majorit des acteurs francais


 ::mouarf2:: 





> Ah bon ils ont pass ca sur arte -_-'


Oui, et c'tait le seul truc bien de la soire (comme quoi, il y a de bons programmes sur Arte)

----------


## questionneuse

> Oui, et c'tait le seul truc bien de la soire (comme quoi, il y a de bons programmes sur Arte)


Et moi qui lorsque je met cette chaine je tombe que sur des docs bien chiants ou des films en noir et blanc =_= 
C'est bien bizarre tout ca  ::cfou::

----------


## pcaboche

> Et moi qui lorsque je met cette chaine je tombe que sur des docs bien chiants ou des films en noir et blanc =_= 
> C'est bien bizarre tout ca


Non, c'est juste que je regarde le programme avant... ou plus exactement, comme j'ai pas envie de chercher partout aprs le programme je vais sur le site de la TSR.

----------


## GrandFather

M'ouais, bof... Je ne dis pas que c'est mauvais, mais il y a quand mme pas mal de facilits, voire d'invraisemblances, dans le script. Notamment le coup du boulon cach dans le livre vid (on se croirait revenu dans  Colditz  !  ::lol::  ), alors que c'est la premire chose qu'est all fouiller le maton en entrant dans la cellule dans une scne prcdente... Le clich du maton vicieux et brutal...

Evidemment ce n'est pas comparable avec une srie TV, mais je prfre de loin un film qui parle galement de l'univers carcral et d'une vasion:  Les vads , avec Tim Robbins et Morgan Freeman. Un chef-d'oeuvre.  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

> Notamment le coup du boulon cach dans le livre vid, alors que c'est la premire chose qu'est all fouiller le maton en entrant dans la cellule dans une scne prcdente


Je suis pas sur, mais il me semble que le gardien fouille la cellule du hros tandis que la vis est cache dans un livre appartenant au "chouchou" du chef des jeunesses hitlriennes. D'ailleurs, le hros ne rcupre la vis que pendant la grosse bataille qui se dclenche au moment de l'appel.

----------


## GrandFather

> Je suis pas sur, mais il me semble que le gardien fouille la cellule du hros tandis que la vis est cache dans un livre appartenant au "chouchou" du chef des jeunesses hitlriennes.


Il me semble pourtant bien que le hros sort la vis du livre dans sa cellule, juste avant de se mettre au travail et de se rendre compte que son compagnon de cellule psychopathe ne dort pas la nuit. Ceci dit, a ne change rien au fait que c'est une cachette assez peu crdible...  ::roll::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Il me semble pourtant bien que le hros sort la vis du livre dans sa cellule


Pas sur, faudrait que je le regarde  nouveau, mais je suis d'accord avec toi, c'est loin d'etre crdible comme cachette.

----------


## Admin

> Evidemment ce n'est pas comparable avec une srie TV, mais je prfre de loin un film qui parle galement de l'univers carcral et d'une vasion:  Les vads , avec Tim Robbins et Morgan Freeman. Un chef-d'oeuvre.


Tu veux de l'ambiance carcrale ? regarde Oz.  ::mouarf::

----------


## shadowmoon

> Tu veux de l'ambiance carcrale ? regarde Oz


+ 10000000000000000000000000000000000

D'ailleurs y'a pas dj un topic dessus ?

----------


## kirgan

> Le fait est que la voix est une des composantes du jeu d'acteur donc je trouve que le doublage est une aberration (mme si certains doubleurs ont un talent indniable). 
> 
> La France est l'un des rares pays europens  systmatiquement doubler les films et sries. Pour voir de la VO, t'es oblig de matter Canal ou Arte.


Je me dois de ragir, mon beau-frre fait du doublage  ct de son "vrai" travail de comdien (j'entends par l que c'est li). Et il est trs bon! Non mais... on touche pas  la famille  ::mrgreen::  

Sinon par rapport  ta remarque de doublage en france... Il est _impossible_ de trouver un film en VO en allemagne. Et les anglophones (tous pays confondus) ne savent pas que le sous-titre existe autrement que pour les sourd-muets...
 ma connaissance, seules la Belgique et la Suisse offrent, pour des raisons linguistiques (pays multilingues), tous les films en VOST au cinma. En belgique on fait mme assez fort, puisque la plupart des films peuvent tre vus, dans le mme cinma, en VF ou en VO en fonction de l'heure...
Et  la TV, je pense que aussi bien RTBF que TSR propose des doubles sances, soit en FR soit en VO - ce que je trouve super en fonction de ton tat de fatigue - mais qui n'est possible que pour des chanes non "commerciales"...

----------


## Deadpool

> Je me dois de ragir, mon beau-frre fait du doublage  ct de son "vrai" travail de comdien (j'entends par l que c'est li). Et il est trs bon! Non mais... on touche pas  la famille


Je  remet mon poste :




> Le fait est que la voix est une des composantes du jeu d'acteur donc je trouve que le doublage est une aberration (*mme si certains doubleurs ont un talent indniable*).


Je ne remet pas en cause le talent des doubleurs car, comme tu le dis toi mme, la plupart des doubleurs (pour ne pas dire la totalit) sont aussi comdiens.

Ce que je critique, c'est que le doublage dnature, par dfinition, le jeu des acteurs car la voix est une des principales composantes et qu'on la supprime arbitrairement en doublant un film ou une srie.




> Sinon par rapport  ta remarque de doublage en france... Il est _impossible_ de trouver un film en VO en allemagne. Et les anglophones (tous pays confondus) ne savent pas que le sous-titre existe autrement que pour les sourd-muets...


Ok France, Allemagne, Royaume Uni...

3 pays europens, loin d'tre la majorit tu ne crois pas?




> ma connaissance, seules la Belgique et la Suisse offrent, pour des raisons linguistiques (pays multilingues), tous les films en VOST au cinma. En belgique on fait mme assez fort, puisque la plupart des films peuvent tre vus, dans le mme cinma, en VF ou en VO en fonction de l'heure...
> Et  la TV, je pense que aussi bien RTBF que TSR propose des doubles sances, soit en FR soit en VO - ce que je trouve super en fonction de ton tat de fatigue - mais qui n'est possible que pour des chanes non "commerciales"...


J'aimerais que ce soit comme a en France. Mais il n'y a pas qu'en Suisse et Belgique que tu vois a. Tu peux ajouter les Pays Bas, l'Espagne, le Portugal, la Pologne etc...

C'est pour a que je suis content quand je vais au Portugal, les films  y passent tous en VO sous titr, l bas t'as pas le choix (par contre ils mettent un peu trop du pub mais c'est un autre dbat :wink).

----------


## allyson

ola  ::): 
tant fan de cette srie je n'ai pas pu m'empcher de participer au dbat  ::mrgreen::  
concernant la chanson du gnrique (sur M6), perso je l'aime pas du tout et je ne vois pas pourquoi elle y est?! (sur TSR y en a pas!!!)
pour ce qui est du doublage je ne lui trouve aucun problme (sauf pour T-Bag je trouve sa voix trop aigue !!!)
et perso je prfre les sries en VF (l'accent amricain me saoule parfois!)

----------


## sinok

Perso ce qui me dcoit un peu aprs m'tre envoy la premire saison c'est le manque de relief des persos, enfin tant grand fan devant l'ternel de l'ultime srie traitant de l'univers carcral aux US, je parle d'OZ. Je veux dire par l qu'ils sont un peu fade par moment: Scofield est dfinitivement trop boyscout, T-Bag de loin pas assez mchant, de mme pour Abruzzi.

A part a pas grand chose  redire l'intrigue est plutt bien ficele (bien que par moments ils trichent un tant soit peu)...

Donc a se laisse voire.
Mais j'aurais prfr qu'ils reprennent OZ ou Carnivle

----------


## Oluha

je pense pas que le but de la srie soit de faire un remake de Oz non plus. Prison Break n'a pas pour intention de nous montrer la violence dans les prisons mais une vasion. Ca reste quand mme une srie grand publique diffus en "prime-time".

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Et m**** faut attendre 2 semaines pour la suite.. (je haie le foot....  ::(:  )

----------


## questionneuse

pourquoi le foot je vois pas le rapport  :8O:  

En tout cas c'est sympa si le type tarr les accompagne dans leur vasion, il me plait bien lui.  ::P:   (Je parle du type qui sort toujours sa poche)

ps:tu veus dire que y a match de foot sur M6 jeudi prochain '=__="

----------


## shadowmoon

> tu veus dire que y a match de foot sur M6 jeudi prochain


je crois bien qu'hlas oui  ::triste::

----------


## pinocchio

Et oui y'a foot.
En plus ca s'arrte pile poil quand il faut pas, histoire de te mettre l'eau  la bouche.

----------


## Oluha

> En plus ca s'arrte pile poil quand il faut pas, histoire de te mettre l'eau  la bouche.


c'est clair, heureusement que je l'ai dj vu l'pisode 7  ::lol::

----------


## pi-2r

> Je ne suis pas un grand fan de sries tlvises, mais celle-ci m'a beaucoup plu


de meme, j'ai commenc  regarder les 3 premiers pisodes (en fr) puis j'ai continu de regarder cette serie en Anglais.
J'en suis dja  la saison 2, qui est tout aussi bien que la premiere saison.

----------


## allyson

rassuez-moi, a ne s'arrte pas sur la TSR??? ::?:  
ils en sont o sur M6?

----------


## Higestromm

J'ai regarder cette serie Jeudi dernier et j'avoue qu'elle est bien ficele... Ceci dit j'ai peur qu'une serie trop longue finisse par tourner en eau de boudin.

----------


## Biosox

AAARGH!

Je le savais! j'aime pas suivre une srie, car un jour ou l'autre, on a un empchement et on loupe 1 ou 2 pisodes...

C'est pour a que je prfre, si vraiment on m'en conseille une, attendre sa sortie en dvd.

Et bien voila: Ce soir sur la tsr, je ne pourrai normalement pas regarder les pisodes 7 et 8...

(et souvenez-vous comment se termine l'pisode 6...)

non c'est pas possible je dois faire quelque chose, je dois trouver un moyen de me librer. (Tiens c'est marrant a: "chercher un moyen de se librer" pour regarder Prison Break)

----------


## pcaboche

> (Tiens c'est marrant a: "chercher un moyen de se librer" pour regarder Prison Break)


 ::mouarf2::   ::bravo::

----------


## Satch



----------


## allyson

@Biosox:  ::lol::  pourquoi ne pas les enregistrer?

----------


## pcaboche

> 


*Contre-*

----------


## Biosox

> @Biosox:  pourquoi ne pas les enregistrer?


C'est bien simple: les cassettes VHS tant tellement dmodes que je n'ai pas rachet de magntoscope quand mon vieux  lch (je parle de mon vieux magnto) Et les appareils qui enregistrent sur disque durs sont encore un peu chrs  mon got et offrent peu de possibilits (en mme temps j'ai pas beaucou cherch).
Rsultat: il n'y a pas de produit "intermdiaire"... Et c'est bien dommage.

Mais finalement hier soir j'ai loup que le premier pisode. AAAAARRGH ::aie::

----------


## kirgan

Bah, une carte d'acquisition TV ne coute pas bien cher... Et tu enregistres directement sur ton PC. Puis tu peux mettre le tout sur un DVD, soit en format DVD video, soit carrment divx si ton lecteur le supporte! Le seul "boulot" est d'amener le cble TV jusqu' l'ordi...

----------


## Biosox

> Bah, une carte d'acquisition TV ne coute pas bien cher... Et tu enregistres directement sur ton PC. Puis tu peux mettre le tout sur un DVD, soit en format DVD video, soit carrment divx si ton lecteur le supporte! Le seul "boulot" est d'amener le cble TV jusqu' l'ordi...


Effectivement c'est pas trop cher. Mais (a va peut-etre te faire rire) c'est moins "confortable". D'une part il y a en effet le cble qui doit traverser l'appartement, ensuite il faut graver un DVD (ou divx mais dans ce cas a rajoute encore une tape. etc etc)

C'est un peu comme pour la musique. Une bonne carte son des bonnes enceintes, et hop! plus besoin de chane hifi dans le salon. Sauf que parfois j'ai envie de m'couter un morceau sans devoir booter windows (parfois mon ordi est teint ::aie:: )

Alors je sais dja que si je m'achte une carte d'acquisition TV, je l'utiliserai que deux fois et j'irai de toutes faon un jour m'acheter un enregistreur Disque dur... C'est plus confortable. programmer l'enregistrement: 2 clics. visionner: 1 click.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Moi, j'attends ma freebox HD  ::mrgreen::   ::cry::

----------


## kirgan

> Effectivement c'est pas trop cher. Mais (a va peut-etre te faire rire) c'est moins "confortable". D'une part il y a en effet le cble qui doit traverser l'appartement, ensuite il faut graver un DVD (ou divx mais dans ce cas a rajoute encore une tape. etc etc)


[HS]
C'est vrai... Je suis stagiaire, avec un revenu minable, et un 10m2  ::P:  Alors mon pc sert aussi de TV, de chaine hifi, de rveil-matin, d'ami, de confident, de divertissement, et d'outil de travail. Il n'y a que le th qu'il ne me fait pas, et j'ai la bouilloire sur le bureau juste  ct de chouch..err de mon PC.

 ::mrgreen::  

Tu peux aussi opter pour la version haut-de-gamme qui n'est plus moins chre, mais par contre  mon avis trs confortable : un de mes potes a, dans le salon, un pc, en rseau avec le reste (les cables sont intgrs dans les plinthes), et branch sur la TV et sur le 5.1... le pc en question n'a qu'une bonne carte graphique et un (trs) gros HDD. Mme plus besoin de sortir le DVD de la bote, ils sont directement dessus. Mais c'est un geek  sa faon (il n'est pas du tout informaticien). Et peu importe que tu veuilles voir le film dans le salon, le visionner dans le bureau pour une raison x ou y, ou encore faire une copie pour un pote. Tout est en rseau  ::P: 
[/HS]

J'aime bien Prison Break (a c'est juste pour pas faire 100% de HS)

----------


## pinocchio

Pour en revenir  la srie.
Je la suis sur M6 et ais donc vu que les 6 premiers pisodes (j'en suis  l'meute). Je voulais juste savoir si la suite de la srie allait continuer dans le style de la violence du 6 ou revenir  la version plus soft au niveau violence physique des autres pisodes.
Merci d'avance pour les rponses.
Pinocchio
PS : en MP si vous avez peur de dvoiler de la suite

----------


## Hoegaarden

Non c'est moins violent ensuite il me semble.
Meme si l'pisode de l'emeute ne m'a pas sembl si violent que ca.

----------


## pinocchio

Ben disons que c'est surtout un pisode o l'on voit une meute avec des gens qui tapent sur du matriel ou des gens. C'est surtout que je trouve cette partie inintressante bien que ncessaire. Cependant ce qui peut etre ncessaire une fois si c'est trop prolong, je n'en vois pas trop l'intrt.
Merci bien.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## Hoegaarden

En fait l'emeute tient sur deux pisodes le 6 et le 7, il y a un fait essentiel dans l'histoire qui dcoule de l'emeute. Ca doit tre dans la deuxime partie je pense du coup  ::):

----------


## Biosox

bon ben moi jen suis  l'pisode 10.

Sans dvoiler ce qu ise passe, je trouve que a commence a devenir moins bien comme srie.

Il y a de moins en moins de scne dans la prison (comment vont-ils s'vader???)
Et de plus en plus de scne hors prison (l'histoire avec l'avocate ex-petite-amie qui essaye de dcouvrir la vrit)

Et je trouve a bien dommage. C'est justement l'ambiance glauque de la prison qui me plaisait, et l'intrigue ou on dcouvre petit a petit le plan de "gueule d'ange"

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> ....me plaisait, et l'intrigue ou on dcouvre petit a petit le plan de "gueule d'ange"


Moi aussi.. le coup de la vis, de l'acide, comment passer par le mur etc...
Mais bon. On va bien voir... De toute faon son plan ne s'arrte pas  l'vasion  priori... Attendons de voir. Hier soir sur M6, il y a eu les pisodes 7-8-9

----------


## questionneuse

bah jusqu'au 22 bio c'est encore la prison donc l'avocate on le voit pas tant que ca dans la suite.

L moi je suis au 4 de la saison 2 j'ai pas pu me retenir de regarder jusque l..
J'espre juste que les auteurs ne tueront pas T-bag, ca serait une trs mauvaise ide sans lui on se ferait chier un peu  ::cry::

----------


## Hoegaarden

Biosox, t'es meme pas  la moiti de la saison donc t'inquite tu vas en avoir des scnes glauques dans la prison, ils ne vont pas s'vader en deux pisodes non plus  ::):

----------


## Johnbob

> J'espre juste que les auteurs ne tueront pas T-bag, ca serait une trs mauvaise ide sans lui on se ferait chier un peu


+1

Sans doute le personnage le plus intressant et l'acteur est trs bon (et il a une bonne tte  ::P: )

J'ai eu trs peur qu'il ne soit pas dans la saison 2 vu ce qui se passe dans le dernier pisode   ::?:

----------


## kirgan

> bah jusqu'au 22 bio c'est encore la prison donc l'avocate on le voit pas tant que ca dans la suite.
> 
> L moi je suis au 4 de la saison 2 j'ai pas pu me retenir de regarder jusque l..
> J'espre juste que les auteurs ne tueront pas T-bag, ca serait une trs mauvaise ide sans lui on se ferait chier un peu


Y'en a qui, dcidment, ont du mal  comprendre la notion de *PAS-DE-SPOIL-S'IL-VOUS-PLAIT*.

J'imagine dj ta question nave "mais o tu vois du spoil?", alors je te rponds de suite, a m'vitera de m'nerver en voyant la question :
[spoil]
De un tu dis qu'au 22 pisode on est toujours dans la prison, quand on sait que la saison en fait 22... Mais ma foi, ca on s'en doute.
Par contre tu me parles de T-Bag, j'ai vu la saison un, et pour moi il quittait la srie. Tu as donc fait du spoil en disant cela. Chose que confirme Jung, puisque lui aussi pensait comme moi  la fin de la S1.
[/spoil]

Merci de faire gaffe la prochaine fois.

K qui n'aime pas le spoil.

----------


## allyson

heu qui a suivi les 2 pisodes d'hier soir sur TSR?
je ne sais pas si c'est gnral mais j'ai eu du mal  suivre le 2me!
c'tait en VO et VF en mme temps  ::?:  on coutait la moiti des phrases en Anglais et la seconde en Franais!
c'tait pnible mais bon ...

----------


## kirgan

Ahaha ils ont srement DL le mauvais divx, les suisses...  :;): 
Mais srieux, les phrases taient dans les deux langues? Si oui, c'est un fameux problme de doublage (que je n'ai pas eu, j'ai vu la S1 en VO). Je regrette presque de ne pas avoir vu hier soir ^^

----------


## Biosox

Moi j'ai regard sur la TSR hier soir et j'ai pas eu de problme.

(ou alors je suis TELLEMENT dou en englais que je me suis pas rendu compte que j'coutais deux langues en mme temps^^)

mais c'est vrai que la srie est diffuse en bicanal. c'est peut-etre ta tl qui a eu un problme?

Par contre pour ceux qui regardent sur M6: cette semaine, exceptionnellement la TSR diffusera 2 pisodes mercredi. A ne pas louper!

(sans doute qu'elle fait a pour ne pas se faire dpasser par M6 et perdre d'un coup tout son audimat?)

----------


## Satch

> (sans doute qu'elle fait a pour ne pas se faire dpasser par M6 et perdre d'un coup tout son audimat?)


Probablement,
Si on regarde bien la TSR passe toujours des films ou des sries avant les chanes franaises.

Elles ont srement un accord l dessus parce que si a passait sur une chane franaise avant, comme toute la suisse francophone a les chaines franaises, il ne resterait pas gd chose  voir sur la TSR.

----------


## allyson

@kirgan: oui c'tait en 2 langues en mme temps! et bien que je comprenne bien l'Anglais j'ai eu un peu de mal  tout suivre car on ne distingue pas vraiment!
@biosox: c'est pas la tl vu qu'un ami  moi avait eu le mme problme (et il habite assez loin de chez moi!)!
sinon bah j'espre que ce soir y aura pas de pb  ::?:

----------


## pcaboche

> @biosox: c'est pas la tl vu qu'un ami  moi avait eu le mme problme (et il habite assez loin de chez moi!)!


Ca arrive des fois avec le bi-canal.

Je ne savais pas que tu tais de Suisse, tu es d'o ?

----------


## kirgan

@pcaboche : elle a fait la discrte pour ne pas devoir aller  votre meeting de geek...  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

@pcaboche: dsole de te dcevoir mais je suis d'Algrie (Alger) et non de Suisse  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> @pcaboche: dsole de te dcevoir mais je suis d'Algrie (Alger) et non de Suisse


C'est cool: j'ai un super pote qui habite en Algrie et j'ai prvu d'aller lui rendre visite un jour, mais je ne sais pas encore quand...  ::lol::

----------


## Satch

> C'est cool: j'ai un super pote qui habite en Algrie et j'ai prvu d'aller lui rendre visite un jour, mais je ne sais pas encore quand...


Et sinon, il fait beau hein ?...  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

il fait beau presque toute l'anne ici  :;): 
en hiver je te conseille d'aller au sud  Timimoun, t'y verras l'un des plus beaux levers/couchers du soleil au monde  ::): 
le reste de l'anne bah tu peux aller partout c'est magnifique  ::): 
(surtout Bougie la ville natale de mes parents  ::mrgreen::  )
edit: j'avais po vu le post de Satch

----------


## pcaboche

> Et sinon, il fait beau hein ?...


Oui oui, il fait beau. Et hier, j'ai mang une pomme.  ::aie::

----------


## Admin

::twisted::  Arretez le HS sinon j'appelle Tavernator  ::twisted::

----------


## Higestromm

> Arretez le HS sinon j'appelle Tavernator


On m'a appel ?

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Y a besoin d'un nettoyage ??

----------


## allyson

@Gal : dsole pour le drapage  ::oops::  
sinon je ne sais pas pour vous mais je n'ai pas aim la fin du 12me pisode (celui que j'ai vu en 2 langues!)

----------


## Le Pharaon

Un prisonnier avec des plans sur tout le cops c'est vraiment n'importe quoi. Ce filme est NUL, je n'ai regard que les deux premiers pisodes et je n'en pouvais plus. 
Conseil : Sans vouloir troller je vous recommande la srie *LOST*. On se perd de temps en temps et on se retrouve avant de se perdre  nouveau. 

[Big HS]



> Envoy par pcaboche
> 
> C'est cool: j'ai un super pote qui habite en Algrie et j'ai prvu d'aller lui rendre visite un jour, mais je ne sais pas encore quand... 
> 
> 
> Et sinon, il fait beau hein ?...


Oui, surtout quand la terre ne tremble pas  ::aie::  (Allyson frappe pas fort). On peut s'y retrouver (Satch et moi) pour signer un accord de paix dfinitif, sous la supervision de l'Administrateur du canal historique.
[/Big HS]

----------


## allyson

@buju : bah tu ne sais vraiment pas ce que tu rates! (je parle de la srie et de mon pays  ::mrgreen::  )
HS: la terre ne tremble pas tant que a!
de plus aucun des 2 endroits que j'ai cits ne se situe dans la zone sismique!  ::P:

----------


## Satch

> Un prisonnier avec des plans sur tout le cops c'est vraiment n'importe quoi.


heu... Tu as vu de travers on dirait. La premire fois qu'on voit les plans sur son corps, on voit bien que c'est imag. Il n'a pas tatou btement les plans comme a, mais fait un tatouage qui regard d'une certaine faon que lui seul connait rvle les plans.


L'accord de paix viendra quand tu ne dtourneras plus ce que tu vois (cf ci dessus) ou ce que les autres disent (cf tu sais bien quoi.)

----------


## questionneuse

> Y'en a qui, dcidment, ont du mal  comprendre la notion de *PAS-DE-SPOIL-S'IL-VOUS-PLAIT*.
> 
> J'imagine dj ta question nave "mais o tu vois du spoil?", alors je te rponds de suite, a m'vitera de m'nerver en voyant la question :
> 
> Merci de faire gaffe la prochaine fois.
> 
> K qui n'aime pas le spoil.


PARDONNNN pour le spoil pas fait exprs  ::oops::

----------


## kirgan

pardonne  ::): 

@buju : je trouve la srie en effet parfois tire par les cheveux. On est bien d'accord que ce n'est pas du rel, mais de la fiction. Et un prisonnier avec des plans tatous sur le corps n'est pas plus improbable que 40 personnes choues sur une ile non dserte, dans un univers parallle, avec des gens bizarres qui les observent...

Enfin bon j'aime bien les 2 sries, elles sont trs diffrentes, mais elles ont du toutes deux un petit quelque chose...

----------


## questionneuse

> @buju : je trouve la srie en effet parfois tire par les cheveux. On est bien d'accord que ce n'est pas du rel, mais de la fiction. Et un prisonnier avec des plans tatous sur le corps n'est pas plus improbable que 40 personnes choues sur une ile non dserte, dans un univers parallle, avec des gens bizarres qui les observent...


+10

moi ca me soule Lost  ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Par rapport  LOST au moins dans Prison break l'intrigue avance de faon visible.
Ce qui n'est pas franchement le Cas dans Lost o plus tu creuse plus c'est compliqu.

----------


## Le Pharaon

> +10


Merci pas de quoi 




> moi ca me soule Lost


Tu as quel ge avant tout ? LOST c'est pas pour les ....  ::aie::  

Comment peut-on faire pour aimer Pr Br ?
Excuse je sors

----------


## questionneuse

je suis adulte et Lost c'est naze  ::roll::  

Et ici c'est un topic pour prison break alors va faire joujou dans le topic des loosers  ::mrgreen::

----------


## allyson

je viens de voir l'pisode 15 de la saison 1 (celui qui doit passer ce soir sur tsr) en VO et c'est trop gnial  ::mrgreen::  
je vous laisse je vais me passer le 2nd  ::mrgreen::

----------


## xavlours

Je trouve la srie pas mal du tout, j'en suis  l'pisode 16 ou 17. J'ai quand mme pas trop accroch  la manire dont les tatouages sont "mystifis". J'ai aussi relev quelques erreurs dans le scnario, mais bon c'est surtout pour le suspense et l'ambiance que je regarde.

----------


## allyson

il est vrai que parfois c'est un peu trop tir par les cheveux mais il faut reconnaitre qu'il  chaque pisode y a de nouveaux rebondissements, le suspens est l et je crois que c'est ce qui fait toute la force de la srie ...

----------


## xavlours

> le suspens est l et je crois que c'est ce qui fait toute la force de la srie ...


Sur ce point, y'a pas  dire, c'est russi, et ils arrivent  ne pas tre lassants. Selon les pisodes, soit j'y retourne pour voir la suite, parce qu'ils se sont arrts  un moment crucial, soit en me disant "mais qu'est-ce qu'ils vont inventer, maintenant ?".

----------


## allyson

> Selon les pisodes, soit j'y retourne pour voir la suite, parce qu'ils se sont arrts  un moment crucial, soit en me disant "mais qu'est-ce qu'ils vont inventer, maintenant ?".


moi aussi  ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

Et voila... ce qui devait arriver arriva:

La semaine dernire, je n'ai pas pu regarder Prison Break. (je suivais sur la TSR)
C'est affreux car la semaine d'avant, c'est la fois ou la TSR avait diffus des pisodes le mercredi en plus du lundi, et a se terminait vraiment sur un gros suspense.

impossible de regarder la suite sur la TSR avec un "trou" de 2 pisodes. Je vais devoir me synchroniser sur M6...

AAARGH pourvu que a ne se reproduise plus!

----------


## cimbomlu

salut,

Nouveaux chez Developpez.com, moi aussi j'aime bien cette srie qui avance bien je dirais et qui nous tiens en haleine.
Ca force est peut etre du au fait que l'histoire sera comprss en 2 voir 3 saison maximum. D'apres ce que j'ai lu (me rappel plus des sources), le ralisateur avait choisi d'tal sur 2 saisons seulement, mais il a t pouss a rallong d'une saison supplmantaire devant le succs rencontr. Mais bon vous all me dire que peut on rajout  une histoire comme celle ci pour la faire dure une saison de plus....c'est pas comme Lost o on peut trouver des rebondissement  l'infini, car l'histoire est cache, ce qui n'est pas le cas de Prison break.

----------


## Higestromm

Bah ils les choppent dehors et les refoutent en taule  ::):

----------


## cimbomlu

::D:   lol ouais peut etre bien  ::mouarf::

----------


## allyson

plus que 2 pisodes sur la TSR et c'est le dnouement de la 1re saison!
il parrait qu'il y aura une 3me saison, c'est vrai?

----------


## Emmanuel Delahaye

> Mme pas vrai ! Dernirement, sur Arte, ils ont diffus Willy Wonka et la chocolaterie (l'original de 1971, pas le remake avec Johny Depp) et ils l'ont diffus en VF, ce qui est selon moi une abration vu qu'il y a pas mal de passage chants (limite comdie musicale).


Les chansons en franais, une catastrophe. Pour les chansons j'ai mis le canal son en allemand et l, miracle, elles taient en anglais !

----------


## allyson

salut
hier soir sur la TSR c'taient les 2 derniers pisodes de la saison et franchement c'tait trop gnial! tellement gnial que bah la seconde saison dbutera la semaine prochaine  ::mrgreen::  
franchement cette srie est un vrai chef d'oeuvre !

----------


## pinocchio

Bonjour,
Pour ceux qui regardent sur M6,
ils nous restent combien d'pisodes? Et la saison 2 devrait commencer dans longtemps?
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## shadowmoon

logiquement, sachant que la TSR est un peu en avance, les pisodes de demain soir devraient etre les derniers de la 1re saison. quant  savoir quand dbutera la 2me : mystre et boule de gomme !

----------


## allyson

sur M6 il taient en retard de 2 pisodes sur la TSR mais la TSR avait diffus 4 pisodes en une semaine y a quelque temps donc pero je pense que les 2 derniers pisodes de la 1re saison seront diffuss la semaine prochaine mais je n'en suis pas sre
quant  la 2me saison, connaissant M6 je dirais que "ce n'est pas demain la veille"  moins qu'ils aient chang de "politique" ...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

*Soire spciale le 8 novembre* avec le dernier pisode de la saison 1 (donc nous verrons ce soir les pisodes 18 et 19) + le 1er de la saison 2 + un documentaire sur la srie.

*Edit* pour la saison 2 : pas avant mi-2007  ::aie::

----------


## allyson

donc ce soir ce sera 18 & 19! la semaine prochaine 20 & 21 et le 08 novembre le dernier pisode!
sur la TSR 1 le 06 novemre on diffusera les pisodes 3 & 4 de la saison 2  ::mrgreen::

----------


## pinocchio

Merci pour les finfos.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Attention mercredi prochain et le suivant (cf ci-dessus) c'est le mercredi (redondance ?? naaaan  ::aie::  ) sur m6

----------


## shadowmoon

m6 propose sur son site le tlchargement des pisodes dj diffuss  la TV

----------


## Admin

Sujet concernant les droits :  [Droit] P2P, VOD, K7, TV les barbarismes et les droits !

----------


## PIEPLU

J'aime galement cette srie que je trouve trs bien fait  :;):

----------


## allyson

hiiiiihaaaaaaaaaaa  ::mrgreen::  
1er et 2me pisodes de la saison 2 dans quelques heures sur TSR 1  ::mouarf::   ::mouarf:: 
edit : finalement, ils n'ont diffus qu'un seul pisode  ::cry::  !!! mais bon c'tait gnial  ::):

----------


## Nasky

Enorme suspense  la fin de l'pisode 9 de la saison 2 ! L'histoire prend un autre tournant maintenant... C'est chaud chaud chaud  ::D:

----------


## pinocchio

oh la salet!!
moi qui vait voir ce soir que le 20 de la saison 1 et qui ne sait pas quand la saison 2 arrive.
 ::mur::   ::mur::   ::mur::

----------


## PIEPLU

Le gnrique du dbut sur l'amricaine, c'est la mme qu'en France sauf que tu enlve les paroles de Faf larage !!!

----------


## shadowmoon

> Le gnrique du dbut sur l'amricaine, c'est la mme qu'en France sauf que tu enlve les paroles de Faf larage !!!


et c'est tant mieux !!

----------


## yann2

En tout cas vivement mercredi prochain  ::D:

----------


## guitou12

> Enorme suspense  la fin de l'pisode 9 de la saison 2 ! L'histoire prend un autre tournant maintenant... C'est chaud chaud chaud



Carrment on y apprends que **** et **** sont **** et **** s'est fait *** par **** et ***** !  ::mouarf::  

Comment a je spoil trop ????  ::mouarf::

----------


## pcaboche

> Carrment on y apprends que **** et **** sont **** et **** s'est fait *** par **** et ***** !


On apprend que *babi* et *baba* sont *sur un bateau*... c'est a ? (j'ai du mal  deviner la suite  ::aie::  )

----------


## allyson

heu question svp : hier soir la TSR n'a pas diffus Prison Break, si?

----------


## Satch

> heu question svp : hier soir la TSR n'a pas diffus Prison Break, si?


Non non, on va devoir sagement attendre quelques semaines j'imagine... Je n'ai trouv aucune info sur quand ils allaient passer la suite.

----------


## allyson

pourquoi???  ::piou::  
c'est injuste  ::pleure::  
merci pour l'info Satch  :;):

----------


## notalp

> Enorme suspense  la fin de l'pisode 9 de la saison 2 ! L'histoire prend un autre tournant maintenant... C'est chaud chaud chaud


La fin du 10 est encore plus prenante  ::):

----------


## blackhorus

On va dire que toute la saison est prenante  ::aie::

----------


## Oluha

c'est clair, j'ai rarement vu une srie qui tait aussi prenante, avec des cliff de la mort  chaque pisode et o on ne s'ennui pas une seconde. La saison 2 est largement aussi bien que la 1ere, ce qui est extrmement rare pour une srie de ce genre. Vivement l'pisode 12  ::mrgreen::

----------


## notalp

> Vivement l'pisode 12


+1

----------


## pinocchio

Et tous ces pisodes vous les voyez comment?
en VOD?  l'tranger? Autres?
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## lakitrid

> Et tous ces pisodes vous les voyez comment?
> en VOD?  l'tranger? Je ne me prononce pas?
> Cordialement
> Pinocchio


Question pleine de sous entendu, qui est un peu limite non ?

Pour revenir au sujet, je trouve que la deuxime saison perd un peu le sens du titre de la serie  :;): . 
Mais c'est vrai que le suspense est bien prsent.

----------


## pinocchio

C'est aucunement limite,
Je vois que des gens localis en France parle de la saison2, je cherche juste  savoir comment ils ont fais.
Car ca m'intresse tout simplement.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

PS : J'ai corrig afin que cela ne soit pas tendancieux

----------


## Satch

Flash spcial :

Pour la Suisse, la saison 2 sera pour le printemps 2007.

----------


## Johnbob

pinocchio > La FOX semble proposer de voir les pisodes par Internet (Streaming on dirait, mais a ne marche pas en ce moment):

http://www.fox.com/prisonbreak/
http://creative.myspace.com/VOD/prison_break/index.html

----------


## pinocchio

Merci bien.
En effet cela ne semble pas marchr actuellement mais il me reste  vrifier de temps en temps.
Merci
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## kazhar

Et vivement l'pisode 13 !!
N'empeche, je trouve que la saison 2 perds de son intret par rapport  la 1.
J'ai entendu dire que les producteurs n'avaient l'intention de faire que deux saisons, mais que hollywood les a fortement incits  en faire trois ... Dj la deux perds fortement de son intret par rapport  la 1.
Je n'ose pas imaginer la 3.

Par contre, va falloir attendre mars pour l'pisode 14  ::(:

----------


## Le Pharaon

Une question aux amoureux de le srie : 
*Scofield* a fait la formation de gnie civile uniquement pour prparer l'vasion ?

----------


## notalp

Non,
Il a effectu des tudes en gni civil avant.
Mais lors de l'incarcration de son frre il s'est avr qu' (le hasard faisant bien les chose) il travaillait dans le cabinet d'architectes ayant contribu  la modernisation du pnitenci.
(Mais de mmoire, c'est dans un pisode  ::):  )
Bon visionnage

----------


## Le Pharaon

Une coincidence presque parfaite ?

----------


## Higestromm

bah ce genre de srie ne doit pas etre pris au premier dergr de ralisme. C'est une bonne srie car il y a un bon rythme bien soutenu.

Pour le reste fo se laisser guider c'est tout.

----------


## notalp

> Une coincidence presque parfaite ?


Sans ca il n'y aurai pas eu de srie... Linc serai mort (comme quasiment tous les condamns)

----------


## Le Pharaon

> bah ce genre de srie ne doit pas etre pris au premier dergr de ralisme. C'est une bonne srie car il y a un bon rythme bien soutenu.


Un rythme qui n'existe souvent que dans les premires saisons. Aprs, mme le ralisateur se perd.

----------


## Higestromm

> Un rythme qui n'existe souvent que dans les premires saisons. Aprs, mme le ralisateur se perd.


+1

Ceci dit pour le moment je trouve que la saison 2 est aussi rythm que la premire.

J'espere juste qu'ils ne feront pas de troisime saison pour faire du pognon.

----------


## blackhorus

> J'espere juste qu'ils ne feront pas de *troisime saison* pour faire du pognon.


Ils ont prvu de faire a  ::aie:: , mais a va concerner la vie d'une personne de la srie...Genre une rtro  ::?:

----------


## Johnbob

C'est rythm mais c'est vraiment le seul point positif... Le scnario ne tient pas debout, trop de "concidences" et de raccourcis   ::?:  

(Ah, et heureusement qu'il y a T-Bag pour relever le niveau  ::mouarf:: )

----------


## notalp

> C'est rythm mais c'est vraiment le seul point positif... Le scnario ne tient pas debout, trop de "concidences" et de raccourcis   
> 
> (Ah, et heureusement qu'il y a T-Bag pour relever le niveau )


C'est vrai qu'il releve bien le niveau lui ... Mais j'attend de voir la suite qu'il ont prvu pour le psycopate (juste pour voir s'il sert a quoique ce soit  ::): )

----------


## BrYs

> C'est vrai qu'il releve bien le niveau lui ... Mais j'attend de voir la suite qu'il ont prvu pour le psycopate (juste pour voir s'il sert a quoique ce soit )


Je ne sais pas ou vous en tes mais il a un role forcement important.

----------


## kazhar

Oui, il semble logique qu'il ait un role que l'on va dcouvrir par la suite. Sinon,  quoi bon le faire exister ... il est totalement inutile. Nous sommes dans une srie, faut pas l'oublier  :;): 

Mais cela fait effectivement longtemps que l'on ne l'a pas vu. Rendez vous le 29 janvier ! :p

----------


## notalp

> Je ne sais pas ou vous en tes mais il a un role forcement important.


Il en as eu un dans la fin de la saison 1 ... mais la je suis au 212 et ... je reste un peu sur l'expectative quant a son role futur

----------


## notalp

Bon alors la ... je n'ai qu"un mot : ENORME .... 
je parle videmenent de l'episode 13 de la saison 2 (heu restons serieux  ::aie::  )
je pense que c'est vraiment l'pisode qui relance le suspense de la saison 2 et comme par hasard juste avant la pose de noel ... (quelle coincidance)

Mais bon ca donne envie de voir la suite ....

Bon visionnage

----------


## Captain_JS

Ouep c'est sur, quoi que les 2 dernires minutes sont franchement pas une surprise, on s'y attend trop  ::aie:: 
Vivement Janvier

----------


## Ramdoulou

J'ai vraiment adore  la Saison 1, j'ai la Saison 2, mais en Vo et je ne suporte pas =p

Mon episode prfr dans la Saison 1, c'tait lors de l' "meute" dans la prison, l ou Lincoln se bat contre Teddy et ses potes ^^

----------


## Maltus

La saison 2 vient de se finir en amrique, j'en suis encore tout retourn et je suis impatient de voir l'intrigue de la saison 3 ! (Je crois qu'ils commencent le tournage au mois de juin et que les premiers pisodes seront diffuss fin aout ?)

----------


## Aitone

Il n'y a que 21 pisodes dans la saison 2 ? Je vois ce dernier pisode aujourd'hui en tout cas ?

Mais comment vont-ils faire pour tenir toute une saison supplmentaire?

----------


## Maltus

Nan il y'en a eu 22  ::): 

Ils ont effectivement l'air d'avoir trouv quelque chose pour relancer l'interet d'une saison, seulement ils ne nous en ont montr qu'une bride et beaucoup de nouvelles questions sont apparues  ::aie::

----------


## Haywire

Un petit bonjour du disjonct en passant !

J'ai vu le dernier pisode de la saison 2 hier, il y en a 22.

----------


## Aitone

C'est pas l'pisode 21 qui est pass dimanche soir ?

----------


## Haywire

Aux USA a passe le lundi, et le 2 avril c'est l'pisode 22 qui a t diffus.

----------


## blackhorus

Je voulais m'arrter  la saison 2, et me voil maintenant embarqu pour la saison 3  ::evilred::

----------


## Kerod

Le dernier pisode c'est effectivement le 22.
Et franchement a sent le complot sur la fin  ::mouarf:: 

Et pour la saison 3, je sais pas si je vais pouvoir attendre aussi longtemps  ::aie::

----------


## Aitone

JAMAIS je n'auria du regarder Prison Break ! Je viens de regarder le 22 et comment  je fais maintenant pour tenir aussi longtemps ? ? ?

----------


## Kerod

Tu travailles ou tu dors  ::mouarf::

----------


## mamiberkof

Oulaaa la 22 est parfaite, je trouve que c'est une belle fin de la saison 2, le Director a bien choisi la fin pour faire plus de suspence en attendant la saison 3 en Aout, l't va tre trs chaud cette anne  ::aie::  

j'imagine Scofield va refaire son plan d'evasion, ou cette fois c'est le tour de son frre  retracer le plan d'Escape... ::mouarf::  ?

A+

----------


## Nasky

Beaucoup de gens ne l'ont pas remarqu dans l'pisode 22 mais le gars dans la prison  la fin, par terre et en sang, c'est Bellick. Ca joue a aussi dans la suite je pense.

Nas'

----------


## Aitone

> Beaucoup de gens ne l'ont pas remarqu dans l'pisode 22 mais le gars dans la prison  la fin, par terre et en sang, c'est Bellick. Ca joue a aussi dans la suite je pense.
> 
> Nas'


C'est Bellick ? Je vrifie

[EDIT] J'hallucine grave [/EDIT]

----------


## pinocchio

Excusez moi mais pourriez-vous viter de relater des pisodes qui ne sont pas encore passs sur les chaines que je possde. J'en suis  la fin de la saison 1.
Donc svp, chut ou dans une utre couleur.
Cordialement
Pinocchio

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

je plussoie.

----------


## Dia_FR

vous savez quand sera diffuse la saison 2 sur Meuh6 ?

----------


## Nasky

> Excusez moi mais pourriez-vous viter de relater des pisodes qui ne sont pas encore passs sur les chaines que je possde.


Tous les pisodes sont disponibles sur des sites de streaming. Rien d'illgal pour toi qui visionne.
Mais sinon, j'ai pris en compte le fait que certains n'ont pas encore vu la fin de la saison 2 c'est pourquoi j'ai commenc ma phrase par dire de quel pisode je parlais pour que ceux qui ne veulent pas lire ne lisent pas  ::): 

Nas'

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> vous savez quand sera diffuse la saison 2 sur Meuh6 ?


Septembre 2007  ::(:

----------


## ganga

Suis-je le seul a avoir trouv la saison2 bcp moins bien que la 1ere? 
Le debut de la saison 2 je le trouve tres bien mais apres je trouve que ca tourne en rond  chaque fois je trouve qu'il y a des trucs enormes . Et la fin c'est le pire de tout on a vraiment l'impression qu'on est reparti pour une saison1...

----------


## Kerod

C'est vrai qu'au dbut de la saison je trouve qu'il y a pas autant d'animation que dans la premire, mais aprs a change. La saison 3 sera intressante je pense : autant d'intellectuel runis ensemble pour se sauver a va tre gnial je pense. La saison 1 il y avait que Mickael mais l ... bref  ::aie:: 

Pour M6, il va falloir tre aussi trs patient pour la saison 2

----------


## Maltus

Nan mais evitez de faire des rfrences aussi grosses que ca  la saison 2 sans mettre de balise ou une couleur blanche au moins. Si je ne l'avais pas vue je vous en voudrais beaucoup  ::aie::  

Sinon c'est vrai qu'au debut de la saison 2 aprs quelques pisodes je trouvais que la srie avait perdu de son charme, mais les derniers pisodes et le dernier surtout m'ont convaincus de resigner pour une saison, avec encore plus d'entousiasme que pour la transition entre la 1 et la 2 (bah ouais j'tais triste qu'ils s'chappent moi  ::(: ).

ps : j'espere que je ne suis pas en train de raconter la fin de la saison 1  des gens qui ne l'aurait pas vue  ::mouarf::

----------


## Biosox

> Nan mais evitez de faire des rfrences aussi grosses que ca  la saison 2 sans mettre de balise ou une couleur blanche au moins. Si je ne l'avais pas vue je vous en voudrais beaucoup


Moi je l'ai pas vue et je vous en veux beaucoup.
En mme temps, maintenant que je sais comment elle se termine, je crois que je vais pouvoir viter de la regarder.

----------


## Skyounet

Ben moi je viens de commencer la saison 2 aprs avoir enfin termin la 1re.

Et l ou j'en suis ben j'adore, je vais manger les pisodes en peu de temps je pense.

Spoiler
Du par la mort de Abruzzi, l'avait trop la classe

----------


## Oluha

SPOILER EP 222

A la fin de l'pisode 22 j'ai eu un peu peur pour la saison 3, je me suis dis "merde, ils vont nous refaire la saison 1 dans l'autre sens  ::mur::  

Mais aprs en avoir discut sur un autre forum je pense que ca va prendre une tournure bien diffrente pour Mickael, notemment grace  cette image : http://img67.imageshack.us/img67/802...geloyl4rd0.png

----------


## Kerod

Tu parles des ailes qui sont dans son dos ??  ::mouarf::

----------


## Oluha

yep  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Kerod

Hummm, effectivement a peut tre intressant si on se base sur le sens cach de l'arrire plan. Mais on en saura plus dans quelques mois.

Mais c'est une belle remarque qui amne  rflchir. Surtout sur le point: Comment il va faire et avec qui.  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

Bon je viens de regarder l'pisode 22 et dception pour moi. 

Je le trouve trs dcevant. Ils aurait vraiment du s'arrter  la saison 2 (comme quoi l'argent...)

MEGA SPOILER


Juste quelques remarques :
Pourquoi se faire tatouer un mega christ immense dans une rose ? Pour retenir le prnom de sa maman ? J'ai trouv a trs nul.
Eh ben, Kellerman on le croit sur parole, pas besoin de preuve, il a juste  parler, et hop on libre Sarah et Lincoln, c'est vraiment rapide...

Je suis trop content pour C-Note il le mritait vraiment.
Bien fais pour sa gueule  Bellick, vu sa tronche sans la prison  la fin je sais pas ce qui lui ait arriv mais bien fait. Pareil pour T-Bag je l'aime p.
Par contre pour Mahone je suis mitig, c'est quand mme un enfoir de premire, mais il est tellement diffrent avec sa femme et son gosse. Il mrite et de mourir et d'tre heureux. Si il veut sa drogue en prison, va falloir payer mouahahah
VIVE la mort de Kim je pensais qu'elle allait jamais arriv, je pouvais plus le supportait avec ses mimiques  la gomme (toujours  sourire).
Kellerman, ben lui j'espre qu'il est pas mort, mais j'ai des doutes, pourtant je l'ai dtest un long moment.

Maintenant, c'est quoi cet pisode  la gomme ?
Il nous prpare quoi pour la saison 3 ?
J'ai l'impression que a va partir en pseudo exprience humaine.
Et c'est quoi ce dossier sur Sona ? Genre c'est un truc top secret. Qu'est ce qu'ils veulent ? Peut-tre un mec dedans, m'enfin...
Mais bon, qui vivra verra. En attendant vais faire quelques recherches.

[edit]
J'aime plutt l'hypothse qui dit que Scofield est l bas pour faire vader quelqu'un (enfin il le sait pas encore), que des gens aimeraient rcuperer.
[/edit]


Je regarderai la saison 3, mais juste pas curiosit, je ne l'attends pas avec impatience...

----------


## Coussati

ils sont trs malin pour poursuivre la srie lol

et dire que tout tait finit ... tout rentr dans l'ordre : scofiel, lyncoln et sara s'appretaient  partir loin avec l'argent en tant disculp

en moins de 2 min, retournement de situation, sara tire sur kim (le chinois)

et voil la srie relanc  ::D:

----------


## Kerod

Je vais faire comme tout le monde, passage en blanc  ::mouarf:: 

Pour le tatouage, peut tre que a veut dire plus de chose, on saura bientt.
Quant  Kellerman, c'est pas la peine d'esprer, mais on peut se dire aussi qu'il avait lui mme prparer son coup pour faire croire qu'il tait mort. On vient pas tmoigner comme a sans rien avoir prvu. C'est louche.

Pour la saison 3, si on regarde bien le vritable enjeu de la poursuite n'tait plus Linc' mais _Gueule d'ange_, et la raison est la prison o comme par hasard il a t incarcr. Donc je dirai oui il est l pour faire vader quelqu'un, mais comment il va faire sans les plans ^o). Linc' n'a pas la force mentale pour l'aider donc on va certainement pas le voir souvent. Par contre le Duo Mahone - Mickael va tre top j'ai l'impression et Bellick ce sera les gros bras. De toute faon il peut rien faire d'autres.

Pour Sona, comme ils l'ont dit c'est une prison ou personne n'en sort, voil le mystre. Tu y entres mais tu es pas sr de sortir, surtout vivant.

Bref que de suppositions, tout ce qui reste  faire c'est attendre l'_avant-premire_

----------


## Aitone

Spoiler

Le seul truc qui m'a nerv dans le 22, c'est que tous les meilleurs agents du FBI recherchent en vain les 2 frangin ste Sara les attend tranquillement sur le bateau. Moi je dis que c'est louche.

----------


## Kerod

Petite rponse :

Mme chose je dis. Ca sent le complot. De mme pour l'assasinat de Kim. C'tait du prvue tout ca. Est-ce que c'est pas pour a qu'elle a t innocente  ::roll::

----------


## Oluha

Pleins de raction  ce qui a t dit plus haut :

- Qui nous dit que Kim est mort ?  ::roll::  
Ben oui, il s'est pris une balle et est tomb  la flotte mais il a peut tre la peau dure ?

- Kellerman a apport des preuves quand il a tmoign au procs de Sarah, il n'a pas t cru sur parole comme quelqu'un l'a dit

- Sinon je crois que Kellerman est bel et bien mort et qu'il n'avait pas planifi un faux assassinat pour se faire la malle en douce. Il avait l'intention de se suicider, n'oubliez pas, et vu que ca a rat le 1er coup, il a trouv une autre faon de le faire tout en trouvant un moyen de se racheter (cf. conversation avec sa soeur). De plus  la fin dans le Van, il sort un truc  son garde du style "les soldats souriaient sur le peloton d'execussion" et ensuite aux mecs qui attaquent "vous en avez mis du temps". Il sait pertinemment que ses "suprieurs" ne vont pas le laisser en vie aprs ce qu'il vient de rvler.

- pour la saison 3, faire vader quelqu'un de sona par le biais de mickael, pas con comme ide, mais qui ? Parce que ceux qui tiennent les ficelles me semblent quand mme bien assez puissants pour le faire d'une autre faon, sans s'embter. En plus, l'espce de gnral qui a l'air d'tre  la tte de tout a m'a l'air d'tre mdecin ou biologiste d'aprs ce qu'on peut voir  la fin, donc je pencherai plus pour l'ide de l'exprience.

----------


## Aitone

Et personne n'a vu le corps de Kellerman. On a vu des gars tirer mais sur qui ? Quitte  parler conspiration, peut-tre ont-ils tirer sur les flics...  ::roll::

----------


## Oluha

non on a pas vu le corps mais je pense que d'aprs ce qu'il a dit on a quand mme trs peu de chance de le revoir

----------


## Maltus

Je suis quasi persuad que Kellerman n'est pas mort, dans prison break en gnral, quand ils ne montrent pas ouvertement quelque chose c'est que ce n'est pas arriv comme on le croyais  ::): 
(Est-ce qu'il est mort quand l'image s'est coupe juste aprs l'avoir vu appuyer sur la dtente ?  ::D:  )

Sinon l'ide que scofield soit enferm pour faire librer quelqu'un est trs interessante, en tout cas beaucoup plus qu'une sorte de remake de john doe (attention, j'aimais beaucoup cette srie aussi  ::): ).

----------


## Skyounet

Si ca tourne  l'experience ben beurk personnellement.

Pour Kellerman, je pense aussi pour l'hypothse que j'ai lu sur un forum, ils laissent planer le doute de sa mort comme a ils peuvent le faire revenir si ils veulent (si il a pas d'autres tournages par exemples  ::aie::  ).

@Oluha : Pour le procs je disais juste que c'tait quand mme assez rapide, preuve ou pas (ce qu'on ne voit pas), la libration et les disculpation sont quand mme assez rapides, il blablatte pendant quelques temps sur ce qu'il a fait et hop on libre tout le monde, c'est tir par les cheveux je trouve.

Quant  Kim j'espere qu'il est vraiment mort...

----------


## Oluha

ben d'un autre cot, ayant apport des preuves, ils allaient pas mettre sarah en taule, quand au fait que linc soit disculp c'est le/la journaliste qui l'annonce mais  mon avis ca n'a pas encore t annonc officiellement par la justice.

----------


## Kerod

Cette discussion vire au blanc  ::mouarf:: 

Non franchement, dj la dernire phrase de Kellerman apporte la confusion. Il peut y avoir deux sens. Je vous attendais pour me faire vader ou je vous attendais pour me tuer. J'ai le sentiment qu'il est belle et bien en vie.

Concernant Kim, on l'a pas vu c'est vrai. Mais je ne pense pas qu'il soit dans un complot. Pour info il est arriv avant tout le monde. Mme lui ne savait pas  la base o serait le bateau...Je dis que Sarah est dans le coup, comment elle a fait pour savoir o tait le bateau. Comment peut-elle avoir autant de relation surtout au panama. On l'a aid et c'est tout. Par contre Linc a fait le ***, pourquoi dpos son arme ? Il tait pas encore en mer, il se sentait sauver ^o).

Connaissant la mentalit de Mickael : Je me sacrifie pour le bien des autres, je serai pas tonn de la voir dans le premier pisode avec certaines personnes de la conspiration.

Concernant Sona et l'ventuelle vasion  venir. Comment les hauts grads pourraient faire sortir la personne eux-mmes ?? Surtout dans l'anonimat. Peut-tre qu'ils ne veulent pas se montrer au grand jour. Je reste sur mon premier avis.

----------


## Johnbob

Je crois que vous vous faites du mal   ::lol::   Kim et Kellerman sont morts, Sarah est effondre aprs le sacrifice de Scofield et va l'aider  sortir dans la saison 3. Scofield va s'allier avec Mahone et Bellick pour sortir et ils y arriveront  la fin de la saison 3. En bonus, on apprendra que Sona est un projet financ par la Compagnie et chapot par une branche secrte de l'arme pour faire des exprimentations sur la rsistance des humains dans un environnement trs hostile dans le but d'en faire des super soldats. Bellick meurt en milieu de saison et Mahone meurt dans le dernier pisode, au moment o ils russissent  sortir. Sarah est dtenue par la Compagnie.

Dans la saison 4, Mickael est trs nerv, il retourne aux Etats-Unis pour librer sa belle et faire tomber la Compagnie ( noter qu'il continue  trainer son boulet de frre tout au long de ses aventures). Il est toujours traqu par le FBI qui commence  avoir des soupons sur les activits de la Compagnie. Une jeune employe du FBI, Clarice Starling va dcouvrir la vrit et appeler Jack Bauer pour rcuprer une preuve dans un bunker cach sur une le du pacifique. Pour y arriver, Scofield et Bauer font exploser l'avion juste au dessus de l'le et russisse  s'craser sur l'le. Ils trouvent alors des ours polaires et des traces d'une filiale de la Compagnie appele "Dharma Initiative". Finalement, ils trouvent la preuve recherche et retournent aux Etat-Unis pour faire clater la vrit. Voil.

----------


## Aitone

::mouarf3:: 

Jung, merci pour ce complment d'informations

----------


## mamiberkof

Heeehhee  ::mouarf2::  
non Scofield et Jack ne retourneront pas aux USA pour clater la vrit, mais pour une mission , ils vont cherch Peter Pettrelli (alors que Nathan est le prsident des USA), qui vas les conduire  Mohinder pour faire des test mdical pourquoi Scofield est si intlligent, ils vont dcouvrir que lui aussi est un Heroes, et il va joindre le groupe. ::aie::   Tout a , a t peint par Issac Mandez depuis la saison 1 de PB  ::aie::  


A+

----------


## Oluha

pour rpondre  Kerod :

Je pense que Sara a trouv le bateau tout simplement grace au message que lui a laiss mickael sur son rpondeur. Et Kim devait la faire suivre, voil pourquoi il dbarque pas longtemps aprs.

----------


## Aitone

Oluha : En fait, je suis d'accord pour Sara, si on se rappelle bien, Michael dit "Ecoute bien" et la scne finit l. On peut se dire qu'il lui a dit o la rejoindre. Mais pour Kim, il tait avec Michael et Linc juste avant dans l'entrepot. Donc il a du les suivre. Mais ils auraient bien d s'en rendre compte dans les bois

----------


## Oluha

exact mais l'un n'empeche pas l'autre  ::P:

----------


## Aspic

Question dbile ou pas :

Y'a t-ilune date offcielle prvue pour la sortie de prison break saison 2 sur M6 ?

Sincerement j'en ai marre d'attendre ^^

----------


## Kerod

Sincrement elle est annonce partout pour 2007. Moi je pense  deux possibles priodes : 
Juillet - AoutSeptembreEn fait tout dpend de la date de l'pisode 22 de Smallville Saison 6 (qui est excellent  ::P: ).

----------


## Kerod

Pour rajouter une couche avec des sources M6 : 


> Rediff de le saison 1 pendant l't et saison 2 fin aout/ dbut septembre!


 Mais a reste  voir pour la rediffusion (quoi que ils sont bien capables de le faire)

Sinon, une chose est sure c'est que ce sera fin aot certains racontent que ce sera le 28 aot. Heure inconnu  cause du caractre violent qui a t dnonc lors de la premire saison. Donc soit en prime soit en fin de soire  ::roll:: 

Et pour ceux qui ne le savent pas : Saison 3 ds dbut Septembre  ::P:

----------


## Aspic

> Pour rajouter une couche avec des sources M6 :  Mais a reste  voir pour la rediffusion (quoi que ils sont bien capables de le faire)
> 
> Sinon, une chose est sure c'est que ce sera fin aot certains racontent que ce sera le 28 aot. Heure inconnu  cause du caractre violent qui a t dnonc lors de la premire saison. Donc soit en prime soit en fin de soire 
> 
> Et pour ceux qui ne le savent pas : Saison 3 ds dbut Septembre


Ok merci !

PS: Saison 3 en anglais sur Fox en septembre !

----------


## Kerod

Oui c'est vrai c'est en anglais mais bon il suffit pour certains d'avoir les sous-titres.  ::aie::

----------


## Aspic

> Oui c'est vrai c'est en anglais mais bon il suffit pour certains d'avoir les sous-titres.


... ou alors etre bilingue  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

Youhou
http://www.every-series.com/series/prisonbreak/301.html

----------


## Kerod

En parlant de a. Je reviens de la martinique et bizarrement ils sont en avance sur M6 pour la saison 2. Ils ont dj diffus 6 pisodes.

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Je viens de finir de voir la saison 2, et franchement, je la trouve mieux que la premire (J'avais dj beaucoup aim la premire). 
De mutiples rebondissements, un scnario vraiment bien foutu, des personnages auxquels on finit par s'attacher vraiment (Au risque de passer pour un psychopathe, je dois avouer que T-bag est mon prefrr) ...

Mais quelle fin, quel dommage qu'elle soit gach... Ceux qui verront la saison 2 doivent s'attendre  un dernier episode loin d'etre au niveau du reste de la saison : bien dommage  ::(:

----------


## Kerod

Le problme c'est qu'ils ne peuvent pas trop en mettre  la fin. C'est juste une introduction de la 3me saison.

Si on remarque bien la fin de la saison 1 n'tait pas top non plus.  ::aie::

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Bon ben je viens de voir le premier episode de la saison 3 :

Franchement, les scenaristes savent plus quoi inventer. L'environnement hyper brutal de SONA est pas mal et ce que les personnages que l'on connait ont a endurer est assez jouissif aussi. (Je pense a Bellick qui se fait bien victimiser, Mahone qui sauve la vie de Michael dans la scne du combat a main nue, a mort, et T-Bag qui devient le "pote" du boss de la prison)

Par contre, le pretexte de cette saison 3 est bidon de chez bidon.

On se fait chier a mettre scofield a SONA uniquement dans le but de faire sortir un autre pauvre gars - dont on ne connait absolument rien - (remake de la saison 1 ??). Le fils de Burrows est un boulet du dbut a la fin (fait penser a kim, la fille de jack bauer) et n'apporte que des ennuis a son pre au final (1 fois ok, 2 fois ok mais la, il est un peu con quand mme). Bref, cette saison je vais la regarder mais en essayant d'oublier ces 2-3 derniers points.

(Apparemment la saison 3 a bien deu cot audience aux states, on verra bien ce que ca va donner...)

----------


## jmulans

je pense la meme chose  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Aitone

Je viens de regarder les 2 premiers pisodes et le suspense est toujours l je trouve. Et question audience aux states, au moment de ton post ils n'avaient vu que le premier !

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Tout a fait d'accord avec toi. Je ne critique pas la srie (je l'aime beaucoup et c'est vrai que le suspens est la. De plus, l'introduction de nouveaux personnages charismatiques est plutot bien faite) mais le pretexte pour faire cette 3me saison est compltement naze, je trouve...

----------


## lakitrid

La saison 3 donne plus que l'impression d'tre du rchauff de la saison 1 dans un contexte lgrement diffrent.
A voir si le suspens et l'action vont rester distrayante, sinon je risque vite de dcrocher.

----------


## Aitone

Sauf que l, il n'a aucune ide de comment sortir, qui est la personne qu'il doit sauver, etc... Par contre, pour l'pisode 2, quand il fait pter la bombe dans les canalisations,  part Chuck Nurris, je vois pas trop qui peut tre capable de dsserrer ces gros boulons  mains nus... Bravo Michael !

----------


## Aitone

Je viens de voir le troisime et qu'est ce qu'il y a dans cette put*** de boite ? Une tte ? Sinon, a a l'air de bien partir en live, comme dans les autres saisons...

----------


## Skyounet

> Je viens de voir le troisime[/COLOR]


Ben regarde le 4 et tu sauras que y'a la tete  Sarah. Et oui elle a t vire de la srie alors l'ont fait mourir.

Gros gros gros spoil lisez pas si vous voulez pas savoir.

----------


## Kerod

> Ben regarde le 4 et tu sauras que y'a
> Gros gros gros spoil lisez pas si vous voulez pas savoir.


Nan c'est pas possible ???!!!  :8O: 

Pas celle de LJ ? j'aurai cru

----------


## Skyounet

Nan c'est bien a. Mais Mickael le sait pas encore, je sais pas comment il va ragir mais a va tre hard.

Kerod dite ton message et enleve le spoil il se voit avec le background  :;):

----------


## attila771

Bon moi perso je me suis arrt a la 2eme saison j'ai mme pas eu le courage de regarder jusqu'a la fin malgre que certaines personnes m'ai dit qu'ils etaient bien... j'en est eu trop mart qu'il soit tous le temps en voiture et a chaque fois qu'ils font quelque chose... le flic arrive pour les arrt...Je ne sais pas en ralit combien de temps a dure la cavale dans la saison 2 mais ils ont fait le tour de l'amerique ^^

----------


## Aitone

Ben aprs le 4, on se dit qu'il va y avoir grosse embrouille entre les frangins. Linc aurait du lui dire mais il pense  L.J. Par contre, Sucre qui se fait embaucher, c'est un peu louche non ?

----------


## Coussati

j'ai une remarque  faire sur cette prison

elle est cenc tre plus dangeureuse que celle de fox river; quand on voit son tat et son fonctionnement oui ... mais on dirait que scofield a moins de problme que lorsqu'il est arriv  fox river  ::D: 

personne ne cherche des emmerde avec personne ^^

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Je viens de voir l'episode 4 et je suis limite constern ...

Faire mourir l'un des personnages principaux de la srie (je parle de Sara) de cette faon, est vraiment nullissime. Ils auraient pu lui trouver une fin un peu plus digne. Ok, c'est vrai que l'actrice qui joue Sara n'tait plus l, mais il y avait quand meme moyen de faire beaucoup mieux que de lui trouver une fin aussi bidon. Bref, trs mauvais point l.

Ben autrement, je suis plutot mitig concernant les 4 premiers pisodes de cette nouvelle saison. Dja le jeu de certains acteurs est vraiment trs faible. Sans tre mchant, pour l'instant, Wentworth Miller passe son temps  chuchoter en gardant les yeux mi clos. Quand ce n'est pas le cas, il est pas terrible. La scne dans le 1er pisode o il parle de Sara  Lincoln est beaucoup trop surjoue. Par contre, d'autres s'en tirent vraiment bien : Bellick est trs bon, Mahone galement et Lincoln n'est pas mal non plus.

On ne sait toujours pas pourquoi wisthler doit etre sorti vivant de la prison (bon il a emmen un gars en bateau on sait pas o et pour faire on sait pas quoi et alors ??? la belle affaire !!!).

C'est sur que ces premiers episodes ne manquent pas de suspens et l'environnement dans lequel sont plongs les personnages est interessant (finalement pas si terrible que ca compar a fox river ) mais bon, y a quand mme pas mal de choses plutt tlphones et compltement invraissemblables. (Quand Michael va mettre l'espce de crucifix au niveau des disjoncteur pour couper le jus a SONA, comment est ce qu'il sait qu'on va faire appel  lui aprs pour rparer ca ?? Est il donc prtentieux au point de penser qu'il est le seul de la prison a pouvoir le faire ??) Bref, y a des points quand mme plus que moyen dans tout ca. Le pire toutefois, c'est que ca ne va pas m'empecher de continuer a voir la suite.  ::):  Et puis, y a le retour aux affaires de sucre ...

----------


## flo_flo

Suis-je le seul  tre coeur aprs avoir vu le 4 ?

----------


## lakitrid

Si vous parlez de la boite  surprise c'est sr que c'est plutt expditif...

----------


## Skyounet

Bah moi j'en suis au 7, et euh caca quoi.

----------


## lakitrid

Bah ils commencent  se la jouer 24h :p

----------


## kazhar

Ils auraient du arreter au milieu de la seconde saison.

----------


## lakitrid

Ils auraient d arrter  la fin de la premire saison surtout. L la srie perd tout son sens.
Surtout en liminant au fur et  mesure les acteurs et en arrtant pas de mettre des rebondissement de plus en plus loufoque.
Surtout sur l'vasion rat o le nuage couvre dj le nuage, mais qu'ils ont le temps de remonter une chelle de corde ce qui est loin d'tre rapide...

----------


## Skyounet

> Ils auraient d arrter  la fin de la premire saison surtout. L la srie perd tout son sens.


Boarf, dans la saison 2 on aprs pas mal de trucs quand mme, sur le pourquoi du pourquoi.

----------


## lakitrid

Perso je regarde juste comme a, mais depuis la saison 2 j'aime beaucoup moins.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

mais la fin de l'pisode de la semaine dernire avec lechero qui demande "tu vas t'vader scofield, et tu m'emmenes avec toi", je trouve ca tellement drle ::lol::

----------


## lakitrid

Oui enfin c'tait surtout couru d'avance. Et le coup de la femme qui retient le gosse qui se prsente en plein jour  la prison pour discuter avec le "marin" c'est vraiment trs mauvais niveau discrtion...
Enfin pas pire que le fait de penser qu'il peuvent s'vader en plein jour en courant sur 200m sans se faire voir, juste grce  un reflet de soleil.
Un peu comme le coup super discret du micro-onde.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ralala
on passe  2 doigts d'une scene lesbo dans l'pi 8 chaud chaud chaud :p je vous parle pas de la fin, il a russi en un pisode  faire mieux qu'en 20 pisodes d'une saison ^^

----------


## flo_flo

"on passe  2 doigts d'une scene lesbo dans l'pi 8 chaud chaud chaud :p"

On a eu la mme ide MDR

Et d'une scne sado maso dans l'pisode d'avant (quand la kidnapeuse dit au fils de pas chercher  s'vader

----------


## pinocchio

Et sinon des ides sur quand l'pisode 9 doit sortir car ca commence  faire long...
Cdt

----------


## lakitrid

Hum quand la grve des scnaristes finira srement ...

----------


## Bebel

> Et sinon des ides sur quand l'pisode 9 doit sortir car ca commence  faire long...
> Cdt


Le temps de trouver comment faire revenir michael pour aider les autres  sortir d'ici. En tout cas lui il a la planque  ::aie::

----------


## bestall666

pas avant janvier apparament a cause de la greve des scnaristes

@++

----------


## Aitone

Je viens de voir pour la 1re fois, Prison Break en VF et je trouve les voix super bidon ! Sans compter la musique de gnrique

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

tu prches des convaincus l, c'est pour ca que je ne regarde pas m6, avec le pseudo mec qui grogne avant et aprs l'pisode, ca m'horripile.

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Ce qui me fait le plus bizarre c'est la voix de l'agent Mahone. En VO, il a une voix toute casse mais l, rien a voir  ::):   Gnralement ils s'arrangent pour faire doubler les persos par des voix qui "sonnent" plutot pareil (genre l'agent Jack BAUER)

----------


## Skyounet

> Ce qui me fait le plus bizarre c'est la voix de l'agent Mahone. En VO, il a une voix toute casse mais l, rien a voir   Gnralement ils s'arrangent pour faire doubler les persos par des voix qui "sonnent" plutot pareil (genre l'agent Jack BAUER)


Pareil, la dernire fois j'ai entendu Mahone sur M6 a m'a fait trop bizarre.
C'est trop mal doubl.

----------


## attila771

> Pareil, la dernire fois j'ai entendu Mahone sur M6 a m'a fait trop bizarre.
> C'est trop mal doubl.


[HS]
Ne parlons pas de Heroes....
[/HS]

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon alors, aprs la reprise des pisodes depuis deux semaines, vous pensez que ca va finir comment ?

J'ai trop kiff comment il se sont dbarasss de sammy.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> bon alors, aprs la reprise des pisodes depuis deux semaines, vous pensez que ca va finir comment ?
> 
> J'ai trop kiff comment il se sont dbarasss de sammy.


trs mal !!  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

J'aurais qu'une chose  dire : Trop nulle la fin de saison  ::?:

----------


## krachik

> J'aurais qu'une chose  dire : Trop nulle la fin de saison


Entierement d'accord trop null ,alors du coup a m'a dgout  ::mouarf::  ::vomi::

----------


## talapoga

> Entierement d'accord trop null ,alors du coup a m'a dgout


Le pire, c'est que ca a repris. une honte ces conneries de sries.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

euh, l par contre je suis pas d'accord avec toi talapoga. Mme si on pouvait s'attendre  un peu moins de points en suspend (Mahone qui travaille pour Gretchen, Sucre dans Sona), on est en droit de se dire : mais que vont-ils faire s'il y a une 4e saison...

----------


## krachik

> euh, l par contre je suis pas d'accord avec toi talapoga. Mme si on pouvait s'attendre  un peu moins de points en suspend (Mahone qui travaille pour Gretchen, Sucre dans Sona), on est en droit de se dire : mais que vont-ils faire s'il y a une 4e saison...


S'il y a une saison 4 il y aura je crois,d'apres les dires des acteurs pendant la promo de Prison break :il va se former une alliance contre les mechants ........... :8-):  ,On attent de voir ..




> Le pire, c'est que ca a repris. une honte ces conneries de sries.


Toute la srie en elle meme personnelement non  :8-): 
++

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Comme la grve des scnaristes est termine, je m'attends  une meilleure saison 4.  ::D:

----------


## Kerod

L'alliance me va bien moi. Tout d'abord Mick doit se venger, donc...

----------


## Aspic

J'ai entendu que la saison 3 avait tait arrter pour des grves ou autre... Savez vous quand elle va reprendre ?

----------


## millie

> J'ai entendu que la saison 3 avait tait arrter pour des grves ou autre... Savez vous quand elle va reprendre ?


Elle ne va pas reprendre. La saison 3 termine  l'pisode 13.

(enfin, a reprendra  la saison 4...)

----------


## Skyounet

Pff trop naze la fin surtout l'pisode 12 paye ton vasion  2 sous. C'tait du grand n'importe quoi.

Enfin bon une saison 4, comme c'est bizarre...

----------


## Kerod

Il faut bien qu'il se rattrape avec une telle saison : trop courte, une fin plus qu'incomprhensible. On le voit partir mais on en sait pas plus. Compar  la saison 2, il y avait une petite introduction mais l on a tendance  se demander : il y a aura un pisode 14 ?  ::roll::

----------


## millie

Avis personnel. Vu la qualit de la saison 1, trs dur de faire mieux dans les saisons suivantes  ::mouarf::

----------


## Nasky

> On le voit partir mais on en sait pas plus.


Justement, on peut deviner ce que quelqu'un de normal ferait mais l on peut se poser des questions.
Moi cette fin, bien qu'elle soit "bizarre", me parait tout de mme pas mal.
En tout cas, la saison 3 tait super je trouve alors qu'avec les deux premiers pisodes, y'avait de quoi douter.
Bref, je reste dans l'action  ::king:: 

Nas'

----------


## Skyounet

> En tout cas, la saison 3 tait super je trouve alors qu'avec les deux premiers pisodes, y'avait de quoi douter.


Nan mais perso j'ai trouv le scnario trop bancal, mais je me demande si il s'est pas retourn d'ailleurs  ::aie::

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Bon moi je dois avouer (je ne m'y attendais d'ailleurs pas aprs la fin de la saison 2) que les premiers pisodes de la saison 3 m'ont compltement saouls. A tel point que j'ai arrt de regarder cette srie au bout de 6 ou 7 pisodes (pffffff du que j'tais) Scnario compltement invraisemblable, cliffhangers  la con, acteurs pas terribles, ...  

Qui sait peut tre que quand j'aurais du temps a perdre, je me forcerai a voir la suite, juste histoire de me faire une ide globale de l'ensemble de cette (demi-) saison

----------


## Aspic

> Avis personnel. Vu la qualit de la saison 1, trs dur de faire mieux dans les saisons suivantes


Ca c'est clair  ::mrgreen:: 

Enfin, c'est vrai que la saison 3 n'a que 13 pisodes ??? Ca me donne poas envie de la regarer surtout que je parie que ca va partir en FreeStyle (j'adore ce terme  ::mrgreen:: ). 

Sinon, les derniers pisodes (de 9  13) vont-il tre traduit entirement en francais ?

----------


## Kerod

Suffit de regarder M6 pour le savoir  ::aie::

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Je pense srieusement que la srie aurait du s'arreter  la fin de la saison 2 en s'enfuyant en bateau comme prvu.

Mais ils ont voulu mettre le chinois  ::mouarf::  tout ca pour refaire une saison 3 et se faire plus de fric.. du coup la srie perd tout son cachet.  ::roll::

----------


## millie

Suis-je seul  trouver que la saison 2 est moins bonne que la 3 ?

(je trouve la 2 beaucoup plus tir par les cheveux que la 3)

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ben on a qu' dire saison 4 : sucre s'vade de Sona  ::aie::

----------


## Aspic

> Je pense srieusement que la srie aurait du s'arreter  la fin de la saison 2 en s'enfuyant en bateau comme prvu.
> 
> Mais ils ont voulu mettre le chinois  tout ca pour refaire une saison 3 et se faire plus de fric.. du coup la srie perd tout son cachet.


+1 a force de vouloir faire trop de saisons, la srie va perdre tous son interet mais je pense que je vais pas regarder la saison 3, peur de trop tre dgout !

----------


## Manumation

> Je pense srieusement que la srie aurait du s'arreter  la fin de la saison 2 en s'enfuyant en bateau comme prvu.
> 
> Mais ils ont voulu mettre le chinois  tout ca pour refaire une saison 3 et se faire plus de fric.. du coup la srie perd tout son cachet.


+10 !

Effectivement, la saison 3 est vraiment de trop, je ne regarde mme plus !

Ils auraient d s'arrter  la saison 2, a aurait t parfait ! L, c'est un peu on s'vade, on se fait remprisonner, alors on va devoir se rvader...Srement qu'aprs ils vont se refaire emprisonner, puis s'chapper...Et suspense, aprs ils se referont capturer, peut-tre qu'aprs ils s'chapperont...  ::aie::

----------


## krachik

Qui sais la saison 5 est dej peut etre en vue  ::aie::   ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::  ::mouarf::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

initialement, c'tait prvu pour 7 saisons....

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> initialement, c'tait prvu pour 7 saisons....


Faux, au dpart c'etait prvu comme une "short serie" (2 saisons je crois parce qu'ils avaient l'intention de tout rvler ds la 2me) mais avec le succs grandissant de la srie, la Fox en a demand plus. 
Bon, j'espre que derrire pour la saison 4, il y'aura un bon scnario

----------


## Manumation

Je ne sais pas d'o vous sortez cette saison 4, a doit s'arrter  la 3, non ?

Et une autre srie doit commencer avec certains acteurs (ou plutt actrices) dans celle-ci...

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ah oui ? le nouveau hros serait Fernando ?

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Bon enfin arretons d'etre mauvaises langues, il y a quand meme un plus a cette saison 3  ::D:  la mchante brune qu'on aimerait tous avoir  la maison :p non ?  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

> ah oui ? le nouveau hros serait ... ?


Non, ce serait une femme, mais comme je ne regarde pas la saison 3, je ne sais pas son nom...Thoriquement elle doit tre apparu au dbut de la saison 3...Tu arrives  dire qui c'est ?

----------


## identifiant_bidon

> Bon enfin arretons d'etre mauvaises langues, il y a quand meme un plus a cette saison 3  la mchante brune qu'on aimerait tous avoir  la maison :p non ?


Tu l'as dit mec, elle est vraiment mortelle

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

> Non, ce serait une femme, mais comme je ne regarde pas la saison 3, je ne sais pas son nom...Thoriquement elle doit tre apparu au dbut de la saison 3...Tu arrives  dire qui c'est ?





> Bon enfin arretons d'etre mauvaises langues, il y a quand meme un plus a cette saison 3  la mchante brune qu'on aimerait tous avoir  la maison :p non ?


On parle peut etre de la meme ?!
 moins que se soit la femme du gars que mickael doit faire evader...

----------


## Kerod

Non je pense plus  Gretchen

BOn arrter on sait tous que la srie tait bonne  partir d'un certain pisode : La prise de dcision de s'vader sinon tout le reste tait assez chiant.

 ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

et si c'tait la nonne  ::aie::

----------


## Kerod

De toute faon il faut se dire que si suite il y a, on verra Mickael, Gretchen (il faut bien que Mickael se venge), et Sona avec T-BAG qui est le chef dsormais et enfin sucre qui va souffrir avec T-BAG (je vois bien un chantage pour que Mickael les sorte de l)

----------


## Manumation

> On parle peut etre de la meme ?!
>  moins que se soit...


Aucune ide, comme je te l'ai dit, je ne regarde plus..a m'nerve, faire des pisodes au dtriment de l'histoire, tout a pour le fric...

----------


## millie

> Aucune ide, comme je te l'ai dit, je ne regarde plus..a m'nerve, faire des pisodes au dtriment de l'histoire, tout a pour le fric...


Les films/sries qui ne sont pas fait pour faire du fric, a s'appelle du cinma d'auteur/art et essai  ::mouarf::

----------


## Manumation

> Les films/sries qui ne sont pas fait pour faire du fric, a s'appelle du cinma d'auteur/art et essai


Ouais...T'as raison ! Mais y'a des limites !

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

hum, toi tu dois kiffer "les feux de l'amour", "sous le soleil" ou encore "dallas"  ::aie::

----------


## Manumation

Ouiii, j'adore a !  ::aie:: 

Tu as oubli "Top Model"...




> *John :* Tu sais trs bien que je t'aime encore ! Mais...Mais je suis un peu perdu ces temps-ci...
> *Jennifer :* Oui, je le sais ! Mais pourquoi donc as-tu couch avec Mary...Ta soeur ?
> *John :* Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus...Peut-tre devrions-nous nous marrier une cinquime fois ?
> *Mary :* Non, S'en est trop ! (_Colre_) Tu as laisser passer ta (tes) chance(s)...Je vais pouser Steve !
> *John :* Steve ?! Notre...notre fils ?
> *Mary :* Oui, je l'aime !
> 
> _- Entre fracassante de Josh -_
> 
> ...

----------


## millie

> Je ne sais pas, je ne sais plus...


Fan des inconnus ?

----------


## Manumation

> Fan des inconnus ?


Bien sr ! Tu auras reconnu leur style !  :;):

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Bon j'ai finis de regarder la saison 3 en franais ya environ 1 mois mais j'avais oubli ce post ! je reviens donc un peu du comme je l'avais marqu prcedemment toujours avec leurs rebondissements de dernires minutes !

Bref vais-je regarder une prochaine saison ?? ..  ::?:

----------


## Manumation

> Bref vais-je regarder une prochaine saison ?? ..


A force de regarder Prison Break, tu essaies de faire natre un suspense  la fin de ton post, comme pour chaque pisode de PB...  ::mouarf::

----------


## fally

Cherche pisodes saison3  partir du 13

----------


## millie

> Cherche pisodes saison3  partir du 13


L'pisode 13 est le dernier  cause de la grve des scnaristes

----------


## fally

> L'pisode 13 est le dernier  cause de la grve des scnaristes


 ::haha::  ravi de savoir tout le monde au mme niveau (c'est la mondialisation) hahahaha

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Des niouses sur le tournage de la saison 4 ?

----------


## krachik

la saison 4 ressemblera  la saison 2  ::aie::  (oui c'est des chiffres paires  ::mouarf:: )
On est parti dans une poursuite contre Madame la mchante ..... et la creation  d'une organisation qui lutte contre les mchants .....

----------


## millie

Peut tre qu'il y aura une vasion mais vu de l'"extrieur" pour la personne qui est retombe en prison  la fin de la saison 3.

----------


## DranDane

Moi j'ai une grande info. La srie va virer du "thriller" vers la "science fiction". Si si, je vous jure. Genre Frankenstein... ce sera sans moi.

----------


## krachik

> Peut tre qu'il y aura une vasion mais vu de l'"extrieur" pour la personne qui est retombe en prison  la fin de la saison 3.


 ::mouarf::  Tu parles du Mexicain Sucr ? c'est la seule partie qui m'a deu dans l'episode 13 ::?:

----------


## Skyounet

> Tu parles du Mexicain Sucr ? c'est la seule partie qui m'a deu dans l'episode 13


Non mais le but de pas dire le nom c'est justement pour les personnes qui l'aurait pas vu  ::roll::

----------


## millie

> Non mais le but de pas dire le nom c'est justement pour les personnes qui l'aurait pas vu


+1 c'tait le but  ::mouarf::  Rah la la, a sert  rien de se donner du mal

----------


## fally

Dites svp pourquoi les scnaristes sont en grve? j'ai hate de passer l'pisode 13 c'est trs intressant cette serie

----------


## Leeloo_Multiboot

> Dites svp pourquoi les scnaristes sont en grve? j'ai hate de passer l'pisode 13 c'est trs intressant cette serie


Pour protester car ils jugent leurs droits d'auteurs qu'ils touchent insuffisants face au dveloppement et  la diffusion de leurs oeuvres sur Internet d'aprs ce que j'ai compris  ::?:

----------


## millie

> Dites svp pourquoi les scnaristes sont en grve? j'ai hate de passer l'pisode 13 c'est trs intressant cette serie


C'est le dernier de la saison tout court l'pisode 13. Il faut attendre la saison 4  la fin de l'anne.

----------


## DranDane

Les grves sont finies mais les dgts en europe arrivent 6 mois plus tard, comme les sries. Allez c'est 3 mois plus tard maintenant, mauvaise langue que je suis. Et pour certaines c'est mme le landemain en vod (video on demand).

Effectivement la pluspart des sries amricaines ont t rduites  13, 15, 17 pisodes au lieux de 22, 24 ou 25. Ce seront des petites saisons cette anne.

----------


## krachik

> Non mais le but de pas dire le nom c'est justement pour les personnes qui l'aurait pas vu


 ::(:

----------


## Kerod

> Effectivement la pluspart des sries amricaines ont t rduites  13, 15, 17 pisodes au lieux de 22, 24 ou 25. Ce seront des petites saisons cette anne.


Tu fais bien de dire que c'est la plupart car Smallville est russi  atteindre les 20 pisodes.

Sinon il est bof le dernier pisode de Prison Break et dommage que a se finisse comme a.

----------


## jbarreau-mainson

Moi je suis trop triste pour Sucre ... T-Bag va lui rendre la vie dure je pense  ::?:

----------


## fally

> C'est le dernier de la saison tout court l'pisode 13. Il faut attendre la saison 4  la fin de l'anne.


Ah ok! vivement la 4  ::haha::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

:
Voici les spoilers pour la saison 4
La srie recommence le 1er septembre et ils ont dj commenc le tournage de la saison 4.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Voici la B-A de la saison 4

----------


## fally

J'ai lu c et l que le 1er pisode sera diffus le 1er septembre! est-ce vrai?

----------


## Kerod

Avec une petite recherche c'est effectivement prvu le 1/9  20H sur la Fox.
ET peut tre avec une grosse surprise ct acteur  ::mouarf::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> J'ai lu c et l que le 1er pisode sera diffus le 1er septembre! est-ce vrai?


Oui oui c pour lundi prochain.  :;):

----------


## fally

> Oui oui c pour lundi prochain.


miam miam, je vais me rgaler  ::haha::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Dominic Purcell a donn un interview o il parle de la Saison 4 de Prison Break. voici un extrait  :




> "If you've seen that movie Ronin, it's kind of like that," says Dominic as he describe Season 4. "We're being forced by the government to work for them, and if we don't work for them, they're going to send us to jail, back to prison. They promised the troupe, the gang, that if we get the stuff done, we'll be given our freedom, so depending on how long they want the show to last, we won't be having our freedom for a very long time."

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Today, it's the big day. C'est aujourd'hui que commence la saison 4 de PB. 
Voici les 4 preview sur les 2 premiers episodes. Enjoy :

Preview 1
Preview 2
Preview 3
Preview 4

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

snul les prviou  ::aie:: 
demain sera une longue journe.

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

> snul les prviou 
> demain sera une longue journe.


Donc, comme ca tu trouves que c nul. Tiens goute ca  (dans le petit cadre blanc "Sneak peeks"):
http://www.fox.com/prisonbreak/

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

j'ai pas dit ca, je n'ai pas eu envie de voir des previews, c'est tout  :;):

----------


## identifiant_bidon

Il y a un an, le 3me Season Premiere de Prison Break avait attir 7,4 millions de tlspectateurs... Cette anne, Michael et Lincoln ont attir un peu plus de 6 millions de tlspectateurs de moyenne. Une performance dcevante... La saison de trop pour Prison Break ?

----------


## identifiant_bidon

La srie Prison Break qui vient de faire son retour aux USA, a enregistr la plus faible audience de son histoire !

Il s'agissait pourtant d'un pisode de deux heures, diffus, jeudi, ds 20 heures sur la FOX, qui promettait des rebondissements plus incroyables que les autres allant de la rsurrection d'un des hros,  la mort de l'un des personnages ! Mais on ne vous en dit pas plus pour conserver le suspens...

Les audiences sont donc un vrai coup dur avec seulement 6.500.000 tlspectateurs et c'est le pire rsultat pour cette srie. C'est un million et demi de moins que lors du lancement de la prcdente saison, et un million de moins que le dernier pisode programm sur l'antenne.

Du coup, aux USA, beaucoup se demandent si Prison Break n'est pas en train de vivre ses dernires heures, avec une histoire  bout de souffle !

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

c'est dommage, moi j'ai vu les 2 pisodes en question, et on devrait quand mme avoir droit  pas mal de bons zpi...
<spoiler>
j'aime bien le geek asiatique et revoir sara  ::): 
</spoiler>

----------


## Skyounet

Me dites pas que sarah a ressucit. Si oui a devient vraiment n'importe quoi mais alors vraiment.

----------


## Scorpi0

Me dites pas que sarah a ressucit. Si oui a devient vraiment n'importe quoi mais alors vraiment.
+1

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Mais elle n'tait pas morte  ::aie::

----------


## fally

> miam miam, je vais me rgaler


miam miam, je me suis rgal  ::haha::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pi 3... truc de ouf  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> pi 3... truc de ouf


Laisse moi deviner : JFK a ressucit...

----------


## Captain_JS

> Laisse moi deviner : JFK a ressucit...


Non mieux  :;):  JP II  ::king::

----------


## Captain_JS

Bon j'ai matter les 3 premiers hier ... le black il est flippant  :8O:

----------


## pinocchio

> spoiler


En effet. Et perso, j'aime bien le dbut de la saison.
cdet
Pinocchio

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon pi 4 vu hier soir  ::D: 






y a pas  dire, le black est flippant, il est pas mal T Bag avec la moustache et le poivrot qui tue tout c'tait un flic de la saison 1 ou 2 de 24h chrono  ::):

----------


## fally

> Bon j'ai matter les 3 premiers hier ... le black il est flippant


Y'a vraiment pas  dire pour le black...et Sarah qui ramne un invit surprise....miam miam[/spoiler]

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pi 5 regard hier soir...
un peu facile le cassage du coffre... Et gretchen qui dmontre qu'un petit bout long et dur comme du mtal ca peut quand mme servir  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

oulala pi 6 : premier plan 
vue plongeante sur la paire de 9 de miss tancredi   ::twisted::

----------


## fally

6 : quand michael s'en va dlivrer alex



trop cooool  ::yaisse2::

----------


## publicStaticVoidMain

Ayez piti pour ceux qui ne tlchargent pas svp  ::aie:: 
Trop de spoilers  ::mouarf::

----------


## Kerod

> Ayez piti pour ceux qui ne tlchargent pas svp 
> Trop de spoilers


Pourquoi tu lis alors ??

----------


## ganga

Juste une question C-note, il est devenu quoi? on l'a pas revu depuis le dbut de la saison 2, ou c'est moi qui ai loup un passage?

----------


## Kerod

Tu as loup un gros passage vu qu'il y est  ::aie::

----------


## fally

> Tu as loup un gros passage vu qu'il y est


Je crois qu'il parle de la 3  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

pi 7 fini  l'instant, bon ben pisode multi combo :
<spoiler>
- sara en maillot elle est mais raahn  ::oops:: 
- j'tais bien amus de me dire que Sucre paie de sa personne
- mais en fait c'est un raclure :o
</spoiler>

----------


## fally

> <spoiler>
> </spoiler>


tu trouves? moi j'aurais pas hsit! toi meme t'as vu qui c'tait? hahahahaha

----------


## fally

pi 8 hier soir: le pauvre roland

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

il l'a cherch  ::aie::

----------


## JauB

Vous tes dj sur l'pisode 8  ::king::

----------


## fally

> il l'a cherch


 ::rire::  faut dire que tout le temps on lui disait "shut up"  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

trop mignon le tatoo de gretchen  ::mouarf::

----------


## JauB

Bonjour les amateurs (amatrices  ::aie:: ),
quel jour sort Prison Break sur internet?
il sort d'une faon rgulire comme dans les saisons prcdentes?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

il passe le lundi soir aux usa oui.

pisode 9, le 4 novembre prochain par contre  ::evilred::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon ben pi 9 visionn, 
mme pas de spoilers tellement ils se passent des trucs de ouf dans cet pisode...

----------


## ganga

> trop mignon le tatoo de gretchen


Heureusement que tu l'avais dis parce que faut le chercher, et tre un peu pervers  :;):  
Les cicatrices sont quand mme beaucoup plus visible...

----------


## fally

> Heureusement que tu l'avais dis parce que faut le chercher, et tre un peu pervers  
> Les cicatrices sont quand mme beaucoup plus visible...


il a l'oeil, ce jpcheck (et moi aussi)
pi 9 matt, hum ca se complique un peu; des trucs de ouf vraiment

----------


## ganga

Episode 9 vu galement, et un peu dessus je l'avoue il retourne dans les travers de la saison 2 avec des trucs vraiment invraisemblable, et un peu sorti du chapeau.

Spoiler:

Et faire mourir Bellick comme a c'est vraiment dommage, mais bon on s'y attendais vu que dans l'pisode prcdent il dit  Sucre (il me semble) si je meurs tu diras  ma mre que je suis mort libre...

----------


## Ramdoulou

Apres avoir vu tous les episodes de toutes les sries diffuses en france, je suis encore plus Fan xD

ya pas  dire, j'adore le scenario, malgr le fait que quelques fois c'est un peu lourd quand il y a des retours  la case dpard...

Vivement qu'ils reprennent la diffusion !

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

2pisode 10 mat mardi soir pour ma part,
<spoiler>
pisode hommage  Bellick
</spoiler>

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon, pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore au courant, la S4 de PB sera la dernire 
 ::cry::  ::cry::   ::pleure:: 

la fox a dcid d'ajouter 2 pisodes en plus, pour clore dfinitivement l'histoire 	 ::piou::

----------


## Kerod

Certainement  cause de l'audience...Et puis aprs le scnario de cette saison on ne sait plus  qui s'attaquer  ::mouarf::

----------


## Skyounet

> bon, pour ceux qui ne sont pas encore au courant, la S4 de PB sera la dernire


Dieu merci.

J'ai pris mon courage  2 mains, et j'ai dcid de regarder la suite de la srie et je dois dire que tout est tellement prvisible c'est hallucinant (l'exemple donn par ganga est trs reprsentatif). Qui a vraiment cru  la mort de Gretchen en dbut de saison srieusement ???

Les rebondissements n'en sont plus : dans les prcdentes saisons on avait le petit truc  la fin de l'pisode : ahhhhh je veux voir le prochain - mais l rien du tout, c'est plat et sans saveur.

Le frangin devient de plus en plus abruti, et on a  faire  une belle bande de branquignoles/bras casss/abrutis. 

Une saison pour s'vader d'une prison, maintenant c'est un pisode pour pntrer des btiments gouvernementaux (et vas y que je te fore un coffre fort en pleine journe avec des gens qui travaillent  ct) et encore mieux : 10 minutes pour te faire vader d'un tribunal  ::roll:: 

Sont vraiment balzes quand mme...

Les persos sont tous plus useless les uns que les autres (spciale ddicace  Sarah la revenante). Y'a que Mahone et Sucre que j'aime bien. Mais la palme reste et restera pour Burrows - Ze abruti.

On se demande pourquoi Gretchen tient absolument  T-Bag qui ne sert  rien par ailleurs.

Enfin bref, je suis bien content que ce soit la dernire saison, a devient du grand n'importe quoi.

Allez pour la route (pisode 9 ou 10), la super agent du gouvernement en couverture chez GATE (d'ailleurs on se demande comment ils ont su qu'il fallait aller dans cette entreprise), vas-y que je te mets le numro de portable de mon suprieur dans mon "CV" : gnial la couverture hein  ::roll:: 

Voil  ::king::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

c'est pas plus mal de le mettre en spoiler  ::evilred::

----------


## fally

pi 11 mat, pourvu que ca se termine bien



> .....


c'est l"effet de la pesanteur ....  ::mouarf::

----------


## muad'dib

On sait combien d'pisodes en tout dans cette saison ? J'en suis au 11, j'ai hte que a se termine et surtout savoir si on va bien retomber sur nos pieds. a devient un peu n'importe quoi depuis la saison 3  ::roll::

----------


## Skyounet

> c'est pas plus mal de le mettre en spoiler


Non mais y'a que les gens qui regardent la srie qui lisent ce topic...

Pis bon vous m'avez tellement spoil les quelques fois o je suis venu alors que j'avais pas encore vu les pisodes que je me permets de le faire galement  :;):

----------


## Skyounet

> On sait combien d'pisodes en tout dans cette saison ? J'en suis au 11, j'ai hte que a se termine et surtout savoir si on va bien retomber sur nos pieds.


J'ai cru voir qu'il y en aurait 24.




> a devient un peu n'importe quoi depuis la saison 3


 ::king::

----------


## fally

> J'ai cru voir qu'il y en aurait 24.


Moi 13; mais je doute fort, vu tout ce qui pourrait y avoir

----------


## Skyounet

> Moi 13; mais je doute fort, vu tout ce qui pourrait y avoir


J'avais justement cherch cette aprs-midi et j'tais tomb sur a
http://www.prisonbreakcrazy.com/prison-break-season-4/

Mais alors je sais pas du tout si c'est vrai ou pas.

Wikipedia me dit la mme chose
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...Break_episodes

Will see.

----------


## muad'dib

Uuufff .. misre a va tre dur de regarder encore une douzaine d'pisodes  ::roll::  et pourtant il le faut  ::?:  faut que je saches comment a finit  ::?:

----------


## pinocchio

Moi, j'aime bien la srie.
Que cela soit tir par les cheveux ne me gne nullement. C'est le cas de toutes les sries ou presque.
Pinocchio

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Vivement la suite  ::aie::

----------


## Skyounet

> Vivement la suite


Et voil, mme toi je suis sr que tu trouves ce qui s'est pass du grand n'importe quoi.

Il savaient pas quoi inventer pour continuer alors ils nous ont mis un rebondissement merdique, qui colle pas du tout avec le personnage.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

Ben le soucis en fait, c'est qu'en allant sur d'autres forums, j'ai t spoil sur la fin de l'pisode, mais si je l'avais pas su, j'aurais trouv ca ouffissime  ::oops:: 

Je continue toujours d'apprcier la srie  :;):

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

bon alors 4x14....
<spoiler>
on sent que ca part un peu en freestyle. Self est nul, T-Bag a un instant de gnrosit envers son prochain, Sucre se fait limite marrave par Gretchen, Michael va nous manquer pdt un ou deux pisodes minimum, pareil pour mahone...</spoiler>

----------


## ganga

Elle en est ou cette srie? j'ai dcroch au milieu de la dernire saison, y a d'autres pisodes de sortie? Si oui, a avance bien ou a part toujours autant en cacahoute?

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

- pause hivernale, reprise des pisodes en avril
- saison 4 en cours oui
- ca avance bien en cacahuete =)

----------


## ganga

Merci pour la rponse, 
Ils font une trs longue pause alors, c'est pour cela que j'en entendais plus parler.

----------


## Gnoce

Euuuuhh ...

http://www.sub-way.fr/

2ime niouz  ::aie::

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

ben oui, ca on le sait depuis octobre ou novembre de l'anne dernire  :;):

----------


## lavazavio

Vous voulez dire que Prison Break va s'arrter ?!!!  ::triste::   ::ouin::

----------


## Skyounet

> Vous voulez dire que Prison Break va s'arrter ?!!!


Oui et heureusement.

----------


## lavazavio

Pourquoi heureusement ?
Ils se dbrouillaient pas trop mal pourtant.

----------


## Jean-Philippe Andr

s4e18 pass cette semaine
je continue de bien aimer perso  ::):

----------


## Skyounet

> Pourquoi heureusement ?
> Ils se dbrouillaient pas trop mal pourtant.


Ah ben pour faire revenir les persos censs tre mort, c'est sr qu'ils y arrivent bien.

A quand le retour de Bellick  ::roll:: 

L'histoire n'a ni queue ni tte, il doivent crire a  la vole en esprant terminer le mieux possible.

----------


## JauB

On dirait que tu suis bien la srie  :;): 



> Ah ben pour faire revenir les persos censs tre mort, c'est sr qu'ils y arrivent bien.
> 
> A quand le retour de Bellick 
> 
> L'histoire n'a ni queue ni tte, il doivent crire a  la vole en esprant terminer le mieux possible.

----------


## Skyounet

> On dirait que tu suis bien la srie


Oui oui, on s'est fait une soire Heroes / Prison Break en dcembre avec un pote, et avant-hier j'ai regard l'pisode 16 qui me manquait.

Quand je m'emmerde je prfre regarder Prison Break plutt que de continuer  m'embter  :;):

----------


## JauB

En fait l'pisode qui vient de sortir c'est 18 ou 17 ou les deux?

----------


## Skyounet

> En fait l'pisode qui vient de sortir c'est 18 ou 17 ou les deux?


Y'a les 2 qui sont sortis (a fait 2 semaines que c'est reparti). Le 16 date du janvier ou dcembre je sais plus.

----------


## JauB

Merci.
on va voir ce que a va donner les nouvelles aventures  ::P: 



> Y'a les 2 qui sont sortis (a fait 2 semaines que c'est reparti). Le 16 date du janvier ou dcembre je sais plus.

----------


## lavazavio

C'est pas vrai ! Ils sont enfin sortis !!!  ::aie::

----------


## bestall666

Hello tous

que pensez-vous de la fin de la srie?

avez vous vu les derniers pisodes , 23 et 24 ?

Je trouve bien qu'il y est les 2 derniers qui expliquent ce qui  se passe pendant les 4 ans entre le moment o ils sont exonrs et la fin de la saison !!!

@++

Bestall666

----------


## Kerod

J'ai tout vu et je trouve que c'est dommage qu'elle finisse ainsi. Il aurait pu faire quelque chose de plus gai.  ::mouarf:: 

Mais c'est quand mme tir par les cheveux le passage des 4ans  ::aie::

----------


## bestall666

> J'ai tout vu et je trouve que c'est dommage qu'elle finisse ainsi. Il aurait pu faire quelque chose de plus gai. 
> 
> Mais c'est quand mme tir par les cheveux le passage des 4ans


merci pour la rponse

----------


## Skyounet

Moi j'aime bien a dans l'pisode 16.

Ils taient mme en manque de sous pour les FX on dirait  ::aie:: 

Et encore avec l'animation a rend encore mieux  ::mouarf::

----------


## Dia_FR

> J'ai tout vu et je trouve que c'est dommage qu'elle finisse ainsi. Il aurait pu faire quelque chose de plus gai. 
> 
> Mais c'est quand mme tir par les cheveux le passage des 4ans


perso j'ai bien aim que a se finisse comme a, a change des bon gros happy ends amricains habituels

----------


## Skyounet

Ay j'ai ENFIN tout fini. 

Et c'est ENFIN termin  ::ccool:: 

Moi j'ai trouv que c'tait n'importe quoi et qu'ils ont bien fait d'arrter.
Assez des pseudos retournement de situations plus nuls les uns que les autres.

my 2 cents.

----------


## Linio

En mme temps pass la saison 1... le titre tait plutt mal port par la srie...
La fin de la saison 2 tait tellement tlphone que j'ai trouv a assez triste, j'en suis rest  peu prs l moi.

----------


## nirgal76

> Hello tous
> 
> que pensez-vous de la fin de la srie?
> 
> avez vous vu les derniers pisodes , 23 et 24 ?
> 
> Je trouve bien qu'il y est les 2 derniers qui expliquent ce qui  se passe pendant les 4 ans entre le moment o ils sont exonrs et la fin de la saison !!!
> 
> @++
> ...


bah, le bilan est une 4ieme saison  l'image de la 3ieme, absolument pitoyable (et dieu sait ce que j'avais aim la premire, voir la 2 aussi)
La fin super facile avec l'aurte qui revient alors qu'il s'tait pris une bonne dcharge de bastos dans le fourgon qui l'emmenait en prison, a fati penser  Sarah qui est morte, puis plus morte. Le manque d'imagination des scnaristes sur la fin (la faute au studio qui a demand  trop rallonger la srie) est consternante. Et les personnages si interessants en dbit de srie sont devenues bien fades.
Je n'ai pas encore regard les 2 derniers supplmentaires qui, parait-il releve le niveau.
Ca serait rest une srie mythique si elle avait t faite en 2 saisons. L, elle restera comme une srie qui a termin dans l'indiffrence gnrale.

----------


## Haywire

Les deux derniers qui relvent le niveau?  ::roll::  
Aprs 3 minutes de vision j'ai cru que c'tait une blague, pour finalement me rendre compte que non, c'tait un pisode srieux. Pour moi ils auraient mieux fait de s'arrter au 22 car l c'est le foutage de gueule ultime.

Chaque pisode de la saison 4 est plus pitoyable que le prcdent, et a c'est fort !

----------


## atm0sfe4r

Tout est tir par les cheveux dans cette srie!

----------

